# Poor Responder : part 49



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home ladies  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel, hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Beachgirl!!  just said hi at the end of another LONG POST which i've lost because the thread was locked while I was typing!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Rachel!  Hows you and your beautiful babies? 

Just saying hi as don't wanna lose the thread.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

hmm so without recreating it all was just saying GOOD LUCK to Odette, how amazing that your donor is somewhere out there doing a shot and you are so close to this wonderful exchange!!  It seems to have happened quite quickly and now you are so close to being pupo and indeed pregnant!!  keeping everything crossed for you and hope you get a nice day on the beach to prepare you mentally for 2ww!!   xx

Tracey, Laura meant to type Urinary Tract infection, not urinary tracy infection      sorry Laura but that tickled me so much I had to say it !!   Tracey if you cycled back from the park and ride, that's 4 miles for the day - quite respectable!    cheers re cake, i did pour on straight away but oh well will have to give it another go next weekend.  my pride will insist on it!

Ally - I second what Laura and Tracey said - don't be too hard on yourself, you've had a lot to cope with.  Nothing wrong at all with wallowing for a while  

Bernie glad you were well looked after by a nice medic today.  Your dh sounds lovely and considerate...

night all - have fun tomorrow laura


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Laura and Juicy x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just saying a quick hi and good luck to all you lovely ladies on here, will do more personals soon xx

Mir - how is lovely robert x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Frickin heck! Just lost a long post I'd been waiting to post ALL DAY  

Bah.

The gist was good luck to Odette, the cake should sink in the middle Juicy, and, oh, I forget the rest. Too tired to do it all again!

Be popping by tomorrow...

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

warning - huge post coming up as I catch up with personals/get the list in order! - thanks for the well-wishes for DH - he is feeling a bit better now that the antibiotics have kicked in - we went to our dentist yesterday and she sent him to the hospital for a panoramic x-ray scan, he will prob be having his wisdom teeth and a broken tooth out at the hospital and she will be doing the root canal work - have to see her again Tuesday.

No symptoms whatsoever for me  (trying not to drive myself nuts worrying! but as you all know it is inevitable in the 2ww!  ) I know its early days though - testing next Saturday.

*Ophelia* - hope you have a safe journey home tomorrow and that it's not raining when you get back like it was for us!  Sending you and your lovely DH lots of  - have missed you and wish you lived closer!

*Miranda* - well done for persevering with the BF, and please don't beat yourself up for topping up with formula bottles, so long as he is happy and healthy (and then you are happy) that's the important thing  Hope you are recovered from your chest infection now  I haven't named the embie as such this time - it is just "the baby" cos it WILL be one!   
*
Juicy* - thanks for your sweet words, they mean a lot  wishing you so much luck for this cycle, I really hope it works for you this time    hope your chest is better now 

*Laura* - glad all is going well with you and the three    - do you know when you will be finishing work yet? I think a cosy wedding ceremony before the babies are born would be lovely, and it will give you both something to focus on apart from worrying about the babies. And then a good party/knees-up once you are up to it after they are born, so that you can show them off to everybody!  Has your friend asked about your bump yet?
*
Odette* - fantastic news re your donor, you'll soon be joining me and Popsi on the 2ww - am rooting for you so much, I will be following you down the DE route if this cycle does not work -  that it will but have my head around it for a DE cycle in September if it doesn't. Wishing you so much good luck   

*Ally* - so sorry you are feeling down - sending you huge  and hope you feel brighter soon  For what it's worth, my AMH was also measured at 0.1 (though I'm not sure how accurate this can be as was taken just after I'd taken the OCP, which may have skewed it  ) and I managed 3 eggs this last cycle so there's life in the old egg-baskets yet!  - try not to worry about figures, they certainly are not the be all and end all when it comes to what response you might have next time. Good luck with the (furtive!) fertility monitor.   

*Beachy* - hi hon  did you and Alex enjoy your chef-off tonight? 

*Popsi *- hello other PUPO lady! how are you feeling?
*
Be Lucky* - Hi and (belated!) welcome to the thread  hope your UTI is soon gone    - wishing you lots and lots of luck for a BFP at the end of this 2ww - when do you test?

*Tracey* - I think the FSH test on Monday should be fine as like Ally said, it doesn't sound like you had a full bleed straight away, your cycle has almost definitely gone irregular because of your recent treatment - hope it sorts itself out soon. 

*LittleJen* - glad to hear Kate is doing well - shame about her not being able to wear a maternity dress to the wedding but sure she will be wearing them soon! Good luck with the house-hunting 

*Anna* - hi hon  - are you any further along with your plans for tx no. 3? Good luck whatever you decide to do   

*Beans* - Hi and (belated!) welcome to the thread  sorry to hear you had a cycle cancelled - good luck for your treatment next month - am sure you will do well/get a normal response with an increased dose    
*
Nicks* - hope you (and Em!) have recovered from the bbay whirlwinds wrecking your house! 

*Abdncarol* - hi there other PUPO lady - hope you are not going too  - when do you test? I think there will be a few of us next week. Sending you lots and lots of    - I really hope you get a BFP. 

*Linz* - good luck at your Jinemed consult on Saturday    hope it goes well!

*Emma* - hope you had a safe journey home to the UK and have had a lovely time getting to know your new niece! Have a fab stay - how long are you here for?

*ParisNix* - hi hon  good luck with the ARGC consult next week    will you be having the immune tests? hope you enjoy your trip home to the UK too 

*Swinny* - sorry to hear about your auntie - glad you got to spend time with her first  also glad you got a reasonable FSH test this month and have been able to start stimming  - hoping so much that you get some lovely tip-top eggs    when is you next scan to see how you are doing?

*Lainey* -  - good luck with the DHEA hon, really hope it will work some magic on your ovaries for you    let me know if you fancy that coffee one day 

*Paw* - welcome to the thread  and wishing you loads of luck for a BFP at the end of your 2ww - when do you test?

*Button* - did I read somewhere that you are expecting twins? woohoo - congratulations! 

*Jo McMillan* - hi there - great to hear you are happy/have a new man in your life - good luck with ttc naturally   

*Alegria* - how are you feeling now hon? sending you huge 

*Kazzie *- hi hon - hope you are well and all recovered from your lap & dye 

*Lolli* - hello lovey  did you get the job that you had the interview for the other night? good luck with selling/renting the house   

Sorry to anyone I have missed - running out of steam!  gonna have a crack at updating the list in a mo - is bound to be wrong somewhere though as it's been a few weeks since I did it - so please let me know if you spot any errors on it - thanks! 

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just read on another thread that When Will It Happen?, who posted on our thread before, had 3 eggs collected - only one fertilised/was transferred but she got a  !

*WWIH* - if/when you read this - Congratulations and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy   

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Beans33*
2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - August '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Inconceivable*4th IVF - Reprofit - this time with DE - August '08*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now ttc naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - Jinemed consultation 26/07/08*LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start 03/08/08
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - currently on OCP until 24/07/08 *Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - about to fly to Spain - donor's EC 21/07/08 *Swinny*4th ICSI - currently stimming - first scan ??/07/08*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Abdncarol*1st IVF - Aberdeen - testing ??/07/08 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - 2 embies transferred 19/07/08 - testing ??/07/08*Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08*Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - testing ??/07/08*Popsi*2nd IVF - DHEA trial at IVF Wales - converted to IUI - testing ??/07/08*Stephjoy*4th ICSI - (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI)) - Jinemed - 3 eggs - 1 embie transferred - testing 26/07/08*Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming - EC  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Beans33*1st IVF/ICSI - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response - will start again with a higher dose soon  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08*Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - July '08 - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*2nd DIVF - tested negative 24/05/08  *Tracymohair*1st IVF - June 2008 - tested negative  Follow-up 07/08/08 - hoping to try again Aug/Sept '08*PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! next scan ??/08/08 - due ??/??/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - 1st scan ??/??/08*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - 1st scan ??/??/08 *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* - Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Fellow PUPO ladies - please could you give me your test dates? Thanks!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Steph for updating the list!!
Hope you are well and good luck with 2ww!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

Tracey, Laura & Juicy thanks for your support on the wallowing in self pity stuff!! I had a big row with Ben last night and spent the rest of the night crying - I now have eyes like '**** holes in the snow' as my mum would say!!! But strangely I feel better today - still as fat but less despondent, I think there is a lot of emotion backed up and it has to come out sometimes. I need to talk a lot and Ben tends to want to pretend like everything is normal and ok which it isnt really. So today I am definately getting out and about as I almost drove myself crazy yesterday cooped up at home!! A definate case of cabin fever.    

Mir - you are doing brilliantly with the BF, before my friends and I reached 'baby time' I had assumed that BF was easy, but oh no, I would definately say that my friends have had loads of problems with it and a fair few have had to give up very early so you are doing really well!!! I love the idea of the brestapo - there are those 'right on' people in every situation. 

Steph, Carol, popsi and all the other pupo ladies     

Ophelia -  

Lainey - how is the DHEA - have you noticed it make your (.)(.) a little sore? Also has it made you more emotional Was it you who said it was a mood enhancer?? I am not sure about that  

I am so happy that the Tigers won shipwrecked - total landslide victory - oh yes!! (I am a tiger!!)

Have a lovely sunday guys xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post so I don't loose the thread.

Stephjoy my details in the list aren't quite right, unless there is another tracey M.  I tested negative on 27 June 08 and it was 1st IVF with my own (very ancient!) eggs.  I am having a consult on 7 Aug and hope to start second cyle of IVF in late Aug/early Sept.

Well, I tried to get back on the bike today to cycle over to a friends house but I was a little sadle sore.  This is typical me, do absolutely no exercise at all then try and go swimming on Thursday, cycling Saturday and Sunday.  It will be another of my fads and I will be back to being a couch potato in a couple of weeks!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Bugle* - hi hon  - sorry I missed you last night! hope you are well 

*Ally* - sometimes we need a good row/someone upsetting us as a natural catalyst to get a load of nasty stuff out through those angry tears  (I know that sounds a bit twisted but know I do - otherwise I hold on to it and hold on to it until it really gets me down) - glad you feel a bit better today  - sending you   

*Tracey* - so sorry for not adding you last night - there is actually another TraceyM - I have fixed the list so that you are both on there now


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph thanks for update x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - that is me too!! I will start the gym again tomorrow - do it every other day for 2 weeks then something will stop the routine - that used to be a hangover - but I hardly drink anymore so it is likely to be a big stodgy meal - I find once I start eating that stuff I cannot stop, its a cycle. Get on the bike again tomorrow and have a day off!! Matt Roberts - fitness instructor to the stars says a day off is good!! Good luck! 

Steph - Ah you are so sweet thanks for that. Thats just it, it is angry tears, very sad and angry tears, so glad to have got them out (until the next time)! I just feel so isolated from real life, its hard to know where i fit in sometimes. I don't want to go out and party with my child free friends (or should i say friend!!) as i am keen to stay very healthy but then I find it really hard hanging out with my friends that have children (I know it sounds bitter & twisted - and it is definately something I am not proud of and want to get over) - I just end up coming home feeling so inadequate and sad. I told a friend the other day that my IVF had cancelled and she responded "whats next then - stealing a baby ha ha ha" I didnt find it as funny  . So I have a long way to go before I become as brave as any of you girls!! How are you feeling? Less than a week to go until testing isnt it? You must be starting to feel it a bit. I was so impressed with how you did on your cycle. 3 eggs - that is really great - so happy for you lets hope someone is getting comfy right now!! 

I went out - up Kensington High street, had a carrot juice, got some knickers from gap and a top in the sale at Urban Outfitters and then late lunch at The Real Greek in Putney - now stuffed and settling into an afternoon on the sofa before I have to stop being a lazy pig tomorrow!  

 to all x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone

*Stephjoy* - Thanks for the update, sounds like were all busy 

*Ally1973* - I know what you mean about the DHEA! My (.)(.)'s are aching like mad!! My face is covered in spots and I am very emotional. Your doing great tho honey. The feeling that you have written on your last thread are normal (for us lot anyway ). Im not proud to say it either, but I get very jealous. It seems every conversation anybody ever has is about babies! (unless Ijust notice it more now). And as for DH's, they dont know what were going through. I dont think they get the maternal feeling as bad as we do. They see things in black and white. It isnt just your DH, mine is the same. Dont give up hope, were all here for and in the same boat 

*Juicy* - Good luck with this cycle   

I stopped smoking on Thursday and am finding it so difficult  (DH says I have an attitude problem )!! Not had 1 *** or 1 drink of alcohol (how sad am I ). Does anybody else suffer with hot flashes? I thought the Wheatgrass might have helped with it, but they dont seem to be going away. Been thinking about HRT, anyone else got any advice on this?

Sorry about not doing loads of personals, its so hard to keep up 

Good luck everyone with your 2WW  

xxxx Linz xxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya, sorry I haven't been in touch lately, just been trying to keep myself busy to take my mind off the 2WW.  I am due to test on Friday 25th July, aaahh, so nervous about it.
I have a confession,  , I tested today but I know it isn't a true reading as it's too early but it definitely came out positive.  Just know it could be a chemical one or the drugs so not building my hopes up to much.  
How is everyone else doing, haven't managed to catch up on everyone's notes as it's so busy on here.  I just wanted to give big big   to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hiya

I was wondering if I could get some advise, not sure if I am a poor responder or not. Just been through my 1st IVF cycle, which was a BFN. All OK with the BFN, as I just made it to each stage.

Starting FSH etc all seemed OK, DR was OK but when it came to stims not so great. Started on 225 Gonal F, after 7 days they could only see 5 follies, all below 12mm. Was increased to 375 and after another 7 days, they had 7 follies between 12 and 20, most of them between 12-15. From the 7 we got 5 eggs but only 2 fertilised. Both were put back in on day 3 but they were only 4 cell. 

We had our FU appointment and they think some of the eggs were not mature enough and this is why we got only 2 fertilised. The next cycle they want to put me on 450 gonal F.

Was my responds poor or average, is there anything we can do to improve things, we hope to start again in Sept. At present I am on CoQ10, Pregnacare, L-arigine (sorry spelt wrong) and DEA. Have been doing acupuncture and do try to eat healthily aswell as exercising.

Would love to get some advise and meet other people in a similar situation.

Ali xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Lo Tracy, I'm a bit like you.  Go mad with the exercise for about 2 weeks and then go back to being a lazy moo!

Hi Ally - sorry you were feeling low the other day, but it is good to get those feelings out, rather than try to bottle it up and pretend it isn't happening.  Your mate's a real diplomat ain't she?  Tell her if she opens her gob a bit wider she'll be able to get the other foot in there an' all! Oh well, I'm sure she was mortified afterwards, I guess we've all been guilty of opening our gobs and talking before thinking (I know I have!) and I suspect that's what happened there!  Anyway hon, hope you're enjoying your me-time today!

Hey Steph - how's the 2week torture going?  Thanks for the list hon, but I think I'm in the wrong category buut given that I'm booked for an appt at the ARGC on 28/7 AND I went to a meeting about adoption last Friday, not quite sure where's the best place to put me!

Sorry no more persos - but I'm loving all the cake talk!  I have a slightly different recipe which I'll post if I can find it - it doesn't sink in the middle! In fact I will find it in a minute and post it after I post this one, I need to do something to distract me and cheer myself up cos I'm feeling a bit miserable today.  We just got back from an interminable lunch at DH's long-lost aunt's house. He hasn't seen her for about 30 years and then out of the blue it turns out that she lives about 10mins drive from us (I KNEW it was a bad idea to leave the UK!)  His cousin was also there with her OH and their 4 yo daughter. OK I can handle that. Then his aunt got out all DH's baby pix which again, I could handle but the killer blow was when she took out the photo album with pix of her other grandchildren.  They're mixed race cos her son (who looks a lot like DH, which didn't help) went to Congo or somewhere in Africa and hooked up with 2 different girls, one of whom was apparently married and had kids with them both. One of them (the married one) apparently "begged" him to get her pregnant. I think we're supposed to assume that this would be because either her husband was infertile/gay or she was some raving nympho that wasn't getting enough from her hubby as auntie took great pains to advise us that there was no love in the relationship between her son and this desperate woman.  But he took pity on her and shagged her til she got pregnant. How noble of him... We're not sure exactly what he's doing out there at the moment but it probably involves shagging as many impressionable naive young girls as he can manage.  As you can tell I'm not impressed with her son and cannot understand why she took such pains to tell us all about him and his shenanigans, I'm not interested!

Oh BTW the pix of the grandchildren came out AFTER I'd already seen the pix she had up on the walls and we'd done the whole IVF speech and she'd first come out with the "it'll happen when your not thinking about it". Then when I reminded her that I have no fallopian tubes she comes out with how she conceived her daughter with her one remaining tube cos the other one was removed after an ectopic. As if that somehow should make me feel better...?

She also dug out flyers that this son of hers sent her for a night club where he was doing promotions. Lovely pix of black girls with their t1ts and @rses hanging out all over the place, looked just like the front cover of a porno dvd.  All I kept thinking was "what the f  k is she showing me this for?  Is that what she thinks I do in my spare time?" Then when her granddaughter wanted me to take my hair down so I could style it like hers, auntie kindly pointed out as loudly as she could that my pony-tail was a hairpiece.  Well I just wanted to get the f  k out of there immediately.  

In the car DH then had the nerve to ask me what the problem was.  I had to count to ten before I could say quite calmly, "do I really have to spell it out for you?"

On a more pleasant note, on Thursday I met up with an FF in Paris and also some members of my family that had come over for a short break, so we wandered around Paris getting slightly squiffy as we kept going into likely looking cafe's/bars and drinking cocktails all day!  Ah the joys of being between tx!

And on Friday we had our meeting with the local authority re adoption.  I found it quite depressing in parts, they showed us a film of familes that have been thru adoption and there seemed to be a lot of cases where the kids hadn't really settled and worse, where they'd been adopted as toddlers or a little bit older and didn't understand what was happening to them.  The worst was those kids who were in care but knew their parents and when they were about to be adopted they were told their parents were coming to get them. Of course the poor little sods were expecting to see their birth parents, so imagine the hurt and confusion when they're shoved at 2 total strangers and told that these are their parents now!  Also where white parents had adopted black children it seemed like no effort had been made to help the kids cope with the inevitable questions and teasing at school.  The film was at least 10 years old though so I'm hoping things have changed now.

In fact, I think they must have as what was reassuring was the amount of support that is apparently offered, a SW follows you regularly and there's counselling too.  So while I would probably resent the constant surveillance, it is good to know there's someone you can speak to if things get complicated.  It was also nice to see DH so enthused about the whole thing and to hear him say that even if the IVF works he'd still like to adopt which is what I've been hoping all along.  Apparently it only takes 9 months to get approved.  Well I say only I have no idea how long it takes in the UK...?  Then of course you have to wait until a suitable child comes up and that could take years but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.  Actually that feels quite reassuring to be able to say that.  When not if.  At least I know that there is a viable alternative if tx doesn't work and DH is 100% on the same page as me so that's a huge weight off my mind 

So that's my weekend, quite pleasant apart from the not so nice adoption stories and my unbelievably tactless aunt-in-law...  all I have to do now is make it thru the week til Friday when we bugger off to Blighty for the weekend.  With any luck we'll get to go to a spa next Sunday and then its the ARGC on Monday week....  Gawd I hope that my FSH is still ok and that they don't make me do a poxy monitoring cycle!  I just want to get going again!

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Wanted to pick your brains about DHEA. Where do you get it and how much do you take? I had another BFN last week and wanted to try DHEA in the meantime before we start our next treatment to see if it makes any difference. All advice welcome!

Thanks!!

Minttu
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix   what a week, can;t believed you managed to stay so calm and collected after the visit to Auntie's....


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a wee note to say hi   

Welcome to all the newbies  

Steph - Thanks for updating the list, thinking of you 

Nix - What a week you've had    Good luck with the appt at ARGC.

Lots of good luck and   to you all, will be back for some more personals soon  

Alegria xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Alegria!  And Beachgirl  

Nix...think you did a sterling job staying calm at that auntie's, and afterwards....she sounds a horror! strange that someone who's lost a tube can fail to know the diff between having one left and having none    .  Did the adoption people talk to you about timescales - would you have a long wait?  Your ARGC appt seems really soon which is good.  we're arranging some better weather for your arrival!

Ally...with friends like that....ffs, how tactless can you get.  Still, perhaps it's an Eastenders related joke - being as charitable as I can on a sunday.  Isn't there a story about a doctor who can't have children and has stolen a baby?  I read about this on another thread - well, we can't expect the good old PC BBC to treat us as sensitively as other groups, can we.  It's somehow ok to trot out all the old cliches about the mad childless woman on a major soap....sigh.  

Ali May, hi - sorry about your BFN.  welcome to the thread.  The first cycle can sometimes be a bit of a fact finding mission and if they recommend 450 next time, that could yield good results.  Did they recommend iCSI too to improve your fert rate?  It sounds like you're doing all  you should be, keep up the good work but enjoy your break between tx too!

Carol      step away from the pee sticks - 5 days before test date is an early test - even I've only tried 4 days early and I thought I was bad!  Have you worked out whether your trigger shot should be ot of your body by now?  Anyway here's hoping it was accurate and will be a confirmed BFP shortly!!   

Linz, well done, really well done on giving up the ****.  You won't regret it.  It is hard but it will be worth it!!  sympathies about the hot flashes.  what about other herbal remedies before full on HRT - black cohosh is supposed to be good for them and natural progesterone creams too

welcome back Steph!!        
Bernie  

Hi Mirra and Nicks and Laura if you're checking in  


oops Minttuw nearly missed you - think we're all buying direct from Biovea website and/or agestop.co.uk


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

I have read through but then went for a lay down and forgot what I was going to say so forgive me.

Had a lovely day with my friend who moved a couple of year ago to Devon, she used to live about 5 mins away and so I do miss her terribly. Anyway we spent the day together, tim laughed as we didn't stop gasing all day!  Got home about 7 and have felt terrible since, really lightheaded and dizzy and had palpatations.. have a google and think I may be anemic.. so will see how I am tom and book a GP appointment.

Thanks for the update steph  - my due date is 26/1 although very sure they will be here way before that, but too soon.  

I also have two huge spots on my face right in the middle of my cheek!  

Hay ho.

Love to everyone  so no personals.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Looks like I'm in for a night of it again, so may as well post while he's bit comfy.

Ally - why don't you try the baking diet? My top tip - you're allowed all the puddings you want, as long as you bake them yourself from scratch... Nothing like knowing you have to get the Moulinex out for stopping you unless you're desperate!  
What a horrid thing for your 'friend' to say! I'd be so offended and hurt.

Laura - so... did your mate spot the bump?

Nix - love the fact our blokes can listen to hurtful convos and have it wash over them!   Gits. It's only afterwards you can think of rejoinders. Bah.

Ali - I think that's an ok response - only one less than the Lister will allow for egg sharing, and you were preumably on the long protocol? I'd personally go for less drugs and a short protocol, as downregging then 450iu is quite a cocktail. Plus, it would work out way cheaper on drugs.

Linz - I don't know about HRT - I was going to ask for it myself after I'd finished bf. I seem to remember you shouldn't be having it during tx apart from specific HRT for FET. 

Steph - how's the 2WW madness?   Are you testing early too? I pray every day it's your turn. It's gotta be, hasn't it?

Carol - when was your HCG trigger jab, and how much HCG was it? Were you using one of those vv early new tests? The six days before ones?

Robert keeps being sick - I can't go to sleep knowing he may spew again. Poor little sod. He's been sick with every feed since I introduced Colief for colic. Can't find anywhere on the net saying this is a side effect, so I must be making it up wrong or storing it wrong.  
Plus he's all snotty with the cold I gave him - bad, bad mum. Back to the bf I think. At least he gets antibodies that way.
He was going for his first swim today, with grampy (who swam the Channel and still swims so often he's pretty much pickled). But I think maybe he's too poorly.

Sorry for no more personals - my brain's dropped everything from the last thread!

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi PR ladies

just a real quick one as got to get off to work 

Mir - sorry robert is poorly bless him, try not to worry too much i know its easier said than done but your doing birlliantly you really are and i bet he is a bouncing little baby boy x

Steph - how are you doing in your 2ww hope that your taking it easy, my ott is 30th July if i last that long and af does not show 

Ophelia how are you doing ?  

Laura - hope your resting

Well as for me 1 week since insems now not feeling any different really any symptoms can be put down to cyclogest so not feeling positive, i guess i've had IUI 3 times so why should it work now, but me and DH had a chat last night about what to do next, and decided that it 99% adoption for us if this fails, i am 36 <young in fertility terms so they say lol> so we can have another tx in 4 years or so if we still wish, so woke this morning feeling more positive than i have for a while, i know its not an easy route and some people are refused but hey got to give it a shot !

right i am rambling now so best get to work xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Good morning everyone, it was a Tescos regular test and I had my "release the eggs" injection on Saturday 5th July, I'm not sure of the dose I was given.  I know I shouldn't have done it but you just can't help it, willing it so  much to be positive but I know that the test won't be 100% accurate so trying to keep calm about it all until Friday.
Carol
xx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Juicy said:


> oops Minttuw nearly missed you - think we're all buying direct from Biovea website and/or agestop.co.uk


Thanks Juicy!

How much should I take? There seem to be 25mg/50mg/100mg capsules/tablets available.

I found this:
"Men can safely take up to 50 mg/day, but women should generally not take more than 25 mg/day, although up to 50 mg has been used for women with anorexia, adrenal insufficiency, and other medical conditions under medical supervision."
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/dehydroepiandrosterone-dhea-000299.htm

Are you taking more than 25mg per day?

Thank you!
Minttu

/links


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Minttu - I got my DHEA from www.dhea.com and I took 75mg for about 4 months.

Carol - so your EC was on 7 July and you tested yesterday, 20 July? But that means that you have not tested that early, so this HPT should be as accurate as a HPT can be! I think it's looking promising  Will your clinic do a blood test on Friday?

Popsi - that sounds like a good plan, it certainly can't do any harm to start the adoption process while you continue to tx. Are still going to give DHEA a go should the IUI not work out? I understand that you are not that hopeful but it's not impossible is it, fingers crossed    

Steph - glad to hear that you are PUPO, all the best    

Mir - hope Rob is feeling better soon     and you get some rest.

Nix - long lost relatives   some are better not found again...good luck with your appointment at ARCG    

Ophelia - good luck    

Hello to everybody else    

I am just waiting for my scan on Wednesday, bit nervous about it but not too bad...

/links


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Nikki, thanks for your response.  Yeah EC was 7th July and ET was 10th July.  Oh that makes me semi excited!  Just have a pregnancy test from the clinic on Friday and have to phone them, no blood test and then a scan in 3 weeks if positive I think.  
Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday
Carol
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow Carol! Day 13? That's you preggeers then! I tested pos for Robert on day 12!

Mintu - yes,75mg ,though I took 50 mg as I was under 35 - didn't want to overdo it.

Popsi - I so hope lack of symptoms means it;s worked! You just never know.

xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Nikki2008 said:


> Minttu - I got my DHEA from www.dhea.com and I took 75mg for about 4 months.


Thanks Nikki. And congratulations on your BFP!!

This looks like it's a good one. I do not want capsules as I try to avoid gelatin and also, this one is pharmaceutical grade which is supposed to be important.

Did you take 3x25mg tablets each day (all at once or at different times a day?)? They do not seem to have a 75mg tablet.... How long was the delivery from US?

Did you get any side effects?

Sorry for so many questions... 

Thank you very much!!
Minttu


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Minttu - Yes, 3x25mg at different times,  I had no side effects but had a few comments that I looked better!!! Delivery times vary, when I ordered it took 3 weeks as it was stuck in customs but a friend of mine ordered last month and got it 8 days later.

I am feeling quite drained and tired, I am even looking washed out, I also noticed that I am turning 'oily' (hair and skin)  , is that normal in early pregnancy? Whatever happened to the 'pregnant glow'?


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Nikki2008 said:


> Minttu - Yes, 3x25mg at different times, I had no side effects but had a few comments that I looked better!!! Delivery times vary, when I ordered it took 3 weeks as it was stuck in customs but a friend of mine ordered last month and got it 8 days later.


Thanks again. One more question: Did you get the Ultra Micronized - Micron 5 DHEA® (product codes 04207 and 04219) or Micron 5 DHEA® (prodcut codes 04506 and 04509)? I do not know what the difference is apart from the price. I probably will call their 'virtual London number' later today...



Nikki2008 said:


> I am feeling quite drained and tired, I am even looking washed out, I also noticed that I am turning 'oily' (hair and skin)  , is that normal in early pregnancy? Whatever happened to the 'pregnant glow'?


Hope you feel better soon! Or after 9 months if not sooner!!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I took Ultra Micronized. I hope you have a quick delivery and fab results     remind me what is your plan, have you got another cycle planned or are you taking a break from tx while on DHEA?


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

crikey Carol, why are your clinic making you wait till Friday for a test?!!!   14 days post EC should be  pretty accurate result - sorry, I hadnt realised how much time had passed already!  Yeah you actually did really well to hang on till Sunday for testing then!!!
Congrats - that sounds like a BFP alright!!! heh if it was me, I'd be testing every hour, on the hour at the moment just for the joy of seeing those two lines - ENJOY!!!!!

Miranda so sorry Robert's got a cold but he's just as likely to have given it to you as vice versa is he not?!  You must be pretty tired today - hope you both get a nap during the day.  Are your ABs finished?  Mine dont seem to be doing any blimming good anyway.  I'm still at home, wheezing and rattling like amy winehouse!

V impressed with the grandparent genes R has got on your side - endurance swimming and prizewinning gardening!  And then writing skills from you!!   Lucky boy!

Minttuw I took 75mg a day, 50 in the morning and 25 at night, as recommended by one of the american doctors on a web chat he did which somebody posted a link to further back in this thread (part 40ish?!!).  Have dropped to 25 and 50 on alternate days now as initially, my skin looked great but after a while that stopped so I think I am pretty well topped up now!

Popsi      .  are you not tempted to do DHEA for 4 months and then have another tx before moving on?  (assuming you are in placebo group now)


Nikki, good to hear from you.  I thought the glowing didn't happen till the second trimester - it's normal to feel quite bad at this stage isn't it?  sorry!


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Nikki2008 said:


> I took Ultra Micronized. I hope you have a quick delivery and fab results    remind me what is your plan, have you got another cycle planned or are you taking a break from tx while on DHEA?


Brilliant, I will order that too.

We have our follow-up in September. We'll see what the doc says, whether we should try once more with own eggs or whether we should go for DE. I've already - slowly - started looking into DE clinics abroad.

I've got at least a couple of months to try DHEA before a new tx (I hope it'll arrive fast!). Or should DHEA be taken for 4 months at least?



Juicy said:


> Minttuw I took 75mg a day, 50 in the morning and 25 at night, as recommended by one of the american doctors on a web chat he did which somebody posted a link to further back in this thread (part 40ish?!!). Have dropped to 25 and 50 on alternate days now as initially, my skin looked great but after a while that stopped so I think I am pretty well topped up now!


50mg am and 25mg pm sounds good. Thanks a lot! I'm now trying to calculate prices for the different tubs and am struggling! Not very good at maths.... 

Minttu


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Minttuw - I too have been taking the ultra micronized DHEA from www.dhea.com and it took 10 days for delivery. It should be easier if you order 2 x 25mg bottles (180 tablets each) as it should last for 4 mths if you take 2 x 25mg in the morning and 1 x 25mg in the eve. Hope it works its magic for all of us  

 to everyone else  

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

thanks for the words of wisdom re: the auntie from hell!  I thought MIL was bad but it seems tactlessness is built into to all French women over the age of 60... including the first consultant I saw when I got here, she was a real baggage!

Carol - sounds good to me hon!  You haven't tested that early so it's highly unlikely that it's from the trigger jab!          that it's a bona fide BFP!!!

Minttu - I think we're all on 50-75mg DHEA.  My doc prescribed 50mg, 2x25mg/day.  I think it's usually recommended that you take it for a minimum of 3 months and I guess that's because it takes 3 months for a cells to form in our bodies.  Feels weird to think what I do now will affect the outcome of a cycle in October but that's how it works apparently!

Ali May - I had a smiliar response on my first few (4) cycles and my doc placed me firmly in the poor responder pot. This was despite having me on 450ui of Gonal or 300 Gonal and 150 menopur. Then he did a complete turnaround on the last cycle.  Put me on 300 menopur only with cetrotide to stop me ovulating too early and 100mg baby asprin to increase blood flow to the uterus.  Then after 6 days he increased the menopur to 450 for another 6 days and I ended up with 15 eggs (well 16 but one was immature).  Only 6 fertilised and then only 3 made it to transfer on day 3 but to produce 15 was a miracle in itself.  Even he was surprised!  Maybe the fert rate can be improved with ICSI but my doc wasn't interested in that cos he said there was nothing wrong with DH's sperm (but that's another story!)  

Hey Popsi - you and your DH sound like you're in the same place as us, still hoping the tx would work but putting things in place for plan B - just in case.  Stay  though, just because your symptoms could be down to the cyclogest doesn't mean they're not down to a BFP.  And wasn't your lining better this time round than on your previous IUIs?  Or have I just completely made that up?  In any case, there is absolutely no reason why this shouldn't be your time hon, you've still got a way to go so keeep that PMA flowing hon!  

Mira - so sorry that Robert's suffering with colic.  I remember my cousin practically lived on gripe water as a baby, it seemed like she always had colic!  And she would inevitably throw up on me after feeding. It was like she'd wait for me to get there and pick her up and whoops - pukey clothes for cousin Nix!     Her poor mum was tearing her hair out! It turned out she had a fair few allergies but this didn't become clear until she developed excema when she got a bit bigger, sorry can't remember what age but she was still quite small. Is it possible that Robert is suffering from allergies?  Can they check babies for that?  In any case, I'm sure it is not because of anything you're doing wrong with mixing or storing the Colief, in fact it's probably the cold if anything. Don't you feel pukey when you've got a bad head cold and all that gunk keeps rolling down the back of your throat?  I know I do and of course he can't cough it up can he?  And just to let you know, despite all the worries and fears of her mum, my l'il cuz showed us all... She's now 22, just graduated from Kings College as a lawer and she's buggered off on a round the world trip - last I heard she'd just done the highest possible bungee jump in South Africa!  So don't you worry my love even if he's struggling now and it's hard to see him like that I bet he's gonna be just fine! 

Hi Nikki - sorry you're feeling low hon. I'm sure it'll pass soon, it's still early days. And if you feel tired then is it easy for you to just rest up? Or are you at work all day?  Maybe your doc could sign you off for a couple of weeks, just until things settle down a bit and you can start enjoying your pregnancy   Good luck for your scan on Weds hon 

Now all you cake - lovers - here's my recipe for lemon drizzle, as highjacked from my cousin!  I love it cos it's so easy-peasy. Once you've sieved the flour and baking powder you just bung everything in the bowl and mix it up!  Also I sometimes fiddle with the amounts, 3 eggs instead of 2 and less milk, and 175g of butter - as long as the consistency is ok and everything's in proportion then it's fine!

Cake
6oz/175g Self raising flour
6oz/175g caster sugar
4oz/115g butter/margerine (if you use butter it needs to be the soft stuff or allow it to come to room temp)
1tsp baking powder
2 eggs (again, allow to come to room temp)
4 tablespoons of milk
Grated rind of 1 lemon

Topping
4oz/175g caster sugar
juice of 1 lemon

Grease a 7inch cake tin. (If it's not as wide but the sides are a bit higher than normal than that will do just as well.  The ones where the bottom of the tin can be removed are best for this type of cake.)
Preheat oven to 180C

Sieve the flour and baking powder into a large mixing bowl, then just bung everything else in and mix it until all combineed and smooth, usually about 2 mins.  (I always use a handheld electric whisk thing cos kitchen not big enough for my dream food processor )  The mixture should be dropping consistency - if you scoop up a spoonful and tap the spoon on the side of the bowl it should drop off. If it's too thick add a little bit more milk.  (I've never come across a situation where it's too runny at this point but I guess if that happened you'd have to try and sieve in a bit more flour?! Not too much though or it'll come out like a lump of lead!).

Put the mixture into your greased tin and chuck it in the oven for approx 35-45 mins or until the cake comes away from the side of the tin.  DON'T be tempted to open the oven just to see how it's doing until it's been baking for at least 30 mins or it'll drop in the middle....   If you're not sure if it's done, stick a skewer or sharp knife in the middle. If it comes out clean, it's done.

DON'T take it out of the tin yet!

Then simply mix up the juice and sugar for the topping and pour over the cake immediately, it should be plenty to cover the cake and roll down the sides of the tin.  Don't worry if it looks like a lot, cos don't forget it's going to soak into the cake and make it nice and lemony.

Once it's cool you can just push up the base of the tin to put it on a plate, which is why the loose base tins are best for this type of cake, you haven't got to fiddle with turning it upside down to get it out. 

Then put the kettle on, make a nice cuppa and ENJOY!!!!

Mmm I think I might have to make another one!

xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Alegria for doing the maths for me! I've now ordered 2x180 tabs. Yippee! Fingers crossed it will arrive soon. 

Also Nix thanks for the info. I'll do the 4 months I've now ordered or at least 3 months if we start a treatment earlier - I assume DHEA shouldn't be taken during the tx, right? 

Has anyone got preg naturally with DHEA while waiting for next tx? 

Have a nice day everyone!
Minttu
x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

P.S Nix, the cake sounds yummy!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Minttu - NickiW did! She had been on DHEA a few months and was downregging when she fell naturally.

Nix - awww, ta sweetpea! All reassurance gratefully received! Great cake recipe! Sounds much simpler than mine.

Juicy - I had the bug first! Went down with it after two consecutive nights of no sleep - now he's got it and won't sleep - vicious circle!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG - WOW! Carol - this sounds like pretty good news to me!!!! Its gonna be hard getting to Friday isn't it - mind you it sounds like it will be worth waiting for - Good luck cycle buddy - I really really hope it is the news you dream of!! 

A xxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Aw thanks everyone for your kind words.  Did a digital test today and within a min it came out pregnant so looking good I hope.  Now I'll just be petrified that I will have another miscarriage but going to try and keep positive.  At least I'm not working now so can rest when my body needs it.
Thank you again, especially you Ally as I know we were going through this together and unfortunately this time wasn't so lucky for you petal.  Big Big  .
Carol
xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Carol - I can relate to that, I was obviously happy to get a BFP but the next thought was 'is this one viable?' All we can do I guess is take it one day at a time and hope this will take us to next spring with a healthy baby in our arms!

Minttu - as far as I know it can be taken up during stimming but I stopped before because I have natural killer cell issues and DHEA might stimulate the immune response further. I assume you are paying privately and can choose when to tx, so I would suggest you take it at least full 4 months before egg collection, just to give yourself the best chance possible. However if you must start earlier it's still worth taking it for 3 or even 2 months rather than not at all. While DHEA is not a miracle drug I would say, try it first before you consider DE, if for no other reason than 'what if'.

Nix - thanks for the cake recipe, just what the doctor ordered   I am taking it easy and am not really feeling that badly, I am just paying attention to every little symptom, for example had a bit of blood this morning, we are talking a tiny amount and my heart dropped, if I was not only daily knicker watch I would not have even noticed. I just really have to see that heart beat...

Hello Alegria


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

congrats Carol and Nikki 2008!!

Hope Bob feels better soon Mirr!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can i join you? 

Just had my first ICSI t/x cycle cancelled due to poor response. Apparently my FSH is 12.2 and my ovaries are struggling. I only had one follicle on scan friday, had another scan today and it hadn't grown much and there were 6 miniture follicles there too, but they didn't expect these to grow. Apparently for my age, the average dose should have been sufficient. Have now been told to try again in a few months time on max dose, with everything crossed, they don't know whether it will increase my follicles or not, but are promising that they will take a single follicle to EC if that is all i get again.  

Feel gutted, just left the sugar babes on June/July thread, everyone of my cycle buddies had 16+ follicles.

Nix - how are you doing?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi girls  

Mir - Of course you're a FAB mum!!! My friend had her first baby after her 3rd ICSI attempt and was really upset that, as much as she tried, she didn't manage to BF him. She had her 2nd boy 15 mths later from a FET (   ) and, although she succeded in BF 2nd time around, the little baby had lots of problem with reflux after each BF which really let my friend down, she had to give him medicine (Galviscon I think) after each feed and also took him to the oestheopat (sp?) which btw helped immensely, he was weaned when he was 6 mths old. Now he's 10 mths and on solids only (his older bro' is 25 mths) and both her children are big, happy, healthy boys! And to think that she suffered for a long time thinking that she wasn't a good mum because she couldn't BF them properly. My point is, don't beat yourself, it really isn't your fault, it's hard but you'll get there in the end   

abdncarol - This is looking very good, I'd say you've got a BFP! Roll on Friday   

Popsi & Steph - Hang in there PUPO ladies, not long now!     

Fishface & Ali May - Welcome on board  

Alegria x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

One girl on the Aberdeen thread had a BFP on day 14 too and then it was negative on the Friday so now I'm regretting testing early, my own stupid fault.  So feeling a wee bit   and hubbie is away. 
Oh well, roll on Friday
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

carol - i am sure that your bfp will be confirmed on friday, try not to worry too much here is a   for you as dh is away.

Nix - yes  my lining was much better this time than ever before and had 3 great follicles, so who know, but boy ! do i feel better i have a plan now  

mir - you are a perfect mother, bf is really tough my friend simply could not do it and her little boy is a bouncing little champion now

juicy - i am gonna take the dhea for a few months to see if i get a natural miracle, but no more tx for now

alegria - how are you honey  

steph - fellow 2ww lady how are you doing, i am terrified each time i go to the loo at the moment in case af has shown  

Laura - your quiet today how are you and your three


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Popsi - when's your test date birdie? I would give him formula if that's what it took to make him happy, but he's started to throw up when we give him formula.. I can't win!

Alegs - thanks for that - I can't wait for him to be on solids! He seems to be feeding really well from me, but is still awake round the clock. He's even awake in the ruddy car!
What's your next move, tx-wise? you've gone quiet on the tx front - any plans?

Fish - what drugs protocol were you on? What clinic are you at?

Nicki08 - it's a dreadful nine months of worry, but you do relax a little after the 12 and 20 week scans. Good luck with the stress!

Carol - your friend's sounds like a chemical, but that WILL NOT BE YOU, ok?  

Ally, Bugle - hello!

Where's everyone else tonight?

xxxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Popsi and Miranda, this certainly drives you  .
Going to try and read my book now and just chill out, at least I have the bed to myself with hubbie being away.
xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All

Miranda - sorry you and little Robert are feeling poorly.  It's hard being a new mum and I would think that after all your struggles to have a baby you feel guilty moaning about it (especially to us).  You shouldn't though - lack of sleep, illness, feelings of inadequacy, it's all part of being a new mum I am afraid and it is soul destroying.  Don't beat yourself up.  You are doing the best you can and that is all you can do.  I am sure little Robert will be fighting fit before long and you will feel better after some sleep.

Carol - don't fret. I am sure you will get a BFP on Friday.  It sounds good to me.

Ally - I am currently trying to get back into Weight Watchers but I am really struggling.  Sorry you are feeling so down  

Nix - relatives!  don't you just love them.  Sorry your aunt was so tactless.  Good luck with the appointment next week.

Juicy - I stopped watching Eastenders because of mad May.  Of course, all women with IF go around stealing babies and are mad as hatters  

Popsi -     for a BFP

Steph -   for a BFP for you too.  Would love to meet for a coffee.  Do you work?  I am free during the day and will pm you if you want to meet.

Ophelia - how are you?  Hope you are ok.  Thinking of you  

Nicky2008 - the wait for the first scan drives you    I think it is worse than the 2ww, having experienced both.  Good luck.

Hi to Tracy, Nicky, Alegria, Bugle and welcome to fishface and Minttu

I am waiting for schools to break up so I can spend some quality time with my precious DD.  I have never really talked about her on here before (I am very conscious of not banging on about her to you lot  ).  She was 5 last week and was spoilt rotten by all my family and friends.  She was a natural conception and now seems such a miracle, how did that happen?  It seems impossible for me to get pg now.  I never forget how lucky I am to have her but would love a sibling for her to make our family whole, hope that doesn't sound greedy.  Just don't want her to be a lonely only child    She would be a wonderful big sister, she is so caring. 

Roll on Wednesday, lie in Thursday  

Love to you all

Lainey x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Dear All

May I join you? 

I have lurked on this thread for sometime. I am not sure the exact definition of a poor responder, but I may be it!

We have just has our 3rd failed IVF. DH and I have TTC 3 1/2 years and apart from mild endo, we only ever produce a small crop of eggs for the dose of Gonal F and get average quality embies.

We are thinking of changing clinics to one that is pro-blastocysts.

You all seem very knowledgable! Are you able to give any advice? I see some of you take DHEA - why is this?

Good luck to those cycling and on 2ww!
Nicky  xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

You're right Lainey, Steph has gone a bit quiet.  Steph, you going   or just busy sorting DH's teeth, unpacking, and thinking about work!!  Hope you're both well

Lainey, ah - don't feel bad talking about your DD! Hope she does get to be a big sis to someone.  Have you got exciting things planned for hols with her?

Popsi - forgetting you had chance of natural conception, sorry.  Yes when do you test, are you halfway through 2ww now?  Are you an early tester or going to be good till OTD?  Really hoping one of your three follies has worked some magic  

Mirra!  great to hear from you and R, that's ace that he's feeding well from you but   that the formula's not agreeing with him now...sounds like he is doing well overall though - how's the colicky type stuff been today?    to you both.  

My next door neighbour arrived back from hosp today with her 5 day old little boy - he was 10 days overdue so should have been arrived quite close in time to Robert.  They've had a rough time - both been on antibiotics and stuck in hosp all that time (teehee and her dh having his own tribulations - stuck here with all his outlaws, all down from blackpool for the week!).  He's gorge - very long legged and peachy cheeked!

then the neighbour the other side confided as sensitively as she could that she's 'accidentally' (TMI on this occasion, no need to rub it in is there!!) expecting her second - 12 wk scn this wk, her first is only a yr old.  So that'll be three babies either side of us before we are anywhere near one...   Don't begrudge any of them because all lovely people and have been v thoughtful to us in our situation but just feel so bad for my dh seeing these nice men so chuffed with their lovely babies...I want it for him so much.  I know you all know what I mean

Fishface, did your clinic know your FSH was 12.2 before your cycle?  if so, did they not think about starting you on higher stimms?  that's what mine did though the NHS wanted me to have the one size fits all 225 gonal f.  And then offered me that again after I'd had a cycle on max stimms!  Try not to be despondent.  It must be truly horrid having a cycle cancelled but with a bit of adjustment, your next attempt will hopefully go much better

Lainey I was thinking about Ophelia earlier too - hope you're bearing up Ophelia, if you're looking in.  And Beachgirl too  


 to everyone else


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Yellowrose, really sorry about your third BFN.  Have seen your post on Lister thread too, hope you don't mind me commenting here but yes a lot of people on this thread have been to the Lister as they have expertise in treating high FSH patients etc.  You say UCH success rates are better but in your age group Lister are better?  also they treat a LOT of people - look at their numbers compared to UCH.  I would change clinics after three attempts no matter how much I liked my clinic tbh, so hope you enjoy the open evening and good luck with deciding on your next move.

It's good that your response seemed to be better on your last cycle?  that's positive for your next tx I would think.  I've got to dash but briefly, dhea is supposed to help with egg quality esp in poor responders- if you use search facility on these boards you'll find lots of info (or read back through earlier parts of this thread) or even google ivf and dhea, will tell you lots

keep us posted!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do tell us about your DD Lou - we're all in different siturations, but I don't think secondary infertility is any less painful, not really. I have lots of FF pals with children who desperately want more. It's coming to terms with IF - we're all here for each other in that.

Carol - have you chilled out yet? Bet you're so excited underneath all the worry.

Another Nicki! Argh! May have to cal you Yellow instead... We take DHEA to give us better quality/more eggs and give us the best chance with the small number of eggs we get under high stims. There's been quite a lot of research and we've had some success on this thread with it - it seems to increase pregnancies greatly among women with diminished ovarian reserve.

Hey Juicy! poor you, with all those infants around - must feel like hell. I dunno - how is it so easy for some people?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry I have been a bit quiet - just not had any symptoms to report - no sore boobs, no AF pains, nothing - feel completely normal 

Yes am slowly going  with it - today have reached that day I always get (this is my 10th 2ww, they never get easier that's for sure) where I feel like I hit a wall and the negative attitude really creeps in... combined with settling back into normal life/anti-climax of being home after holiday - I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow - after all I'll have plenty of time to be miserable if it doesn't work!  I know its possible to still get that BFP with no symptoms and I'm still in with a chance! and that I'll want to hang onto the PUPO feeling for as long as possible, so prob won't be testing early. I want it to work so badly and for it to be my turn!   

*Abdncarol* - woohoo!!  sounds good to me - congratulations hon!! you are pregnant! good luck for official testing date - will you be getting a blood test too to confirm? (maybe organise this through your GP if your clinic deosn't offer it?)

*Lainey* - I'm free in the day times - I'll PM you about getting together after we have been to dentists tomorrow if that's OK - not sure what the plan of action is for DH's treatment yet, but know he needs extensive root canal work and wisdom teeth extraction - just not sure when it will all be done. Your DD sounds lovely, I really hope you get a little sibling for her soon   

*Linz* - hang in there with the no smoking - you're doing so well and you won't regret it  and I promise it *does* get easier, especially after the first week.

*Ali May* - welcome to the thread  So sorry to hear of your recent BFN  - it sounds like you are doing all the right things in the meantime, and I really hope you have more luck next time with the higher dose    Which clinic are you at and was you on a long protocol before? (ie did you downregulate first?)

*Ally* - I'm so sorry to hear what your friend said - she's lucky she didn't get punched! 

*Nix* - the aunt sounds like a caricature of everything you don't want to meet when you have IF problems! Gotta laugh!  Hope you have a great time back in Blighty this weekend, that your FSH will be fine, and that you can get cracking again as soon as possible.   

*Minttuw* - good luck with the DHEA - I took 3 x 25mg per day. I found that if I had two or three together it made me feel a bit buzzy/made my heart beat a little too fast, like I'd drunk too much coffee... so best to space them out I think. The only side effects I got were a spotty chin and slightly greasier hair than usual, I actually felt very good on it.

*Juicy* - not long now! Sending you lots of    for getting started with the stims!  I do know what you mean re wanting it for your DH so much - sure it will be you and your DH next bringing home baby one day soon!   

*Laura* - glad you had a lovely day with your friend - 2 of my best friends have emigrated to Australia and I miss them so much. Did you see the Gp about a blood test for anaemia? Hope it's nothing to worry about/that if it is anaemia you are soon sorted   

*Mira* - sorry to hear Robert is not well - poor little scrap! Hope he's well again soon! and you missus! 

*Popsi *- hang in there hon  - I am also nervous every time I go to the loo - never bled before test date before (except the first cycle when I got a bright red bleed a week in for about an hour and then nothing else! never did work out what that was about?  ) normally I only bleed after stopping the progesterone. Nervous this time cos I stimmed for longer this time and so if on a normal cycle my AF would be due now, not the weekend. We'll see    It's great that you and your DH are on the same page as to what to do next, but hoping so much you won't have to go down the adoption road as it will work this time.   

*Nikki* - good luck for your scan on Wednesday, hope you see a lovely strong heartbeat (or two!)   

*Fishface* - welcome to the thread  So sorry to hear you just had a cycle cancelled  - I know how that feels and it sucks :-( The fact that you had 6 little ones as well as the bigger one sounds promising though - unfortunately the first try is often a learning exercise (particularly if you turn out to be a PR) and with a few tweaks to your dosage/protocol it could be a lot better next time.    FSH of 12.2 is high but not really that bad, and at 36 your eggs should still be pretty good quality.    Was you on a long protocol (ie did you downregulate first?)

*Yellowrose* - hi and welcome to the thread  Sorry about your recent BFN  Do you know what your FSH reading has been? and what dose of gonal-f did your clinic have you on? 9 eggs is not a bad response, and I see you got some frosties. A friend of mine on here has had several cycles and 2 FETs, she only ever got pregnant on the FETs, as if her body preferred having the babies put in when it wasn't full of stim hormones - wishing you lots and lots of luck for FET, I really hope it works for you    I have to say I also agree with Juicy re changing clinics after 3 BFNs, I know I felt I needed to do this to get a fresh perspective and prevent that awful deja vu feeling each time I walked through the clinic doors yet again.

Alegria, Beachy  Bugle 

Right - am shattered and bed is calling!  to everybody I missed xx

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Just wanted to give Steph a really big hug   and say don't despair, I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi just a quick one to answer your question girls... ott is on 30th July.. i will wait till then to test but have a feeling af will show before then if she gonna 

one question .. were any of you on cyclogest and if so did it make your boobs really sore all the time ??

hugs to you all especially my 2ww buddy steph and mir xxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

laurab said:


> Thanks Rachel! Hows you and your beautiful babies?
> 
> Just saying hi as don't wanna lose the thread.


We're good thanks Laura  Had a lovely holiday. Me and dh are completely worn out and need another!! 

Rachel x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Popsi - Cyclogest is  !! It gives everyone weird symptoms. But that could be a preggo symptom, so, yay!

Steph - not long to go now! Keep that PMA!

Rachel - oo, the holiday sounds tiring but fun! Your girl must wear you out - can't believe you have the energy for tx on top. Superwoman!

Beach - what are you up to today?

xxxx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Steph,
I havent posted for ages, didnt want to jinx things since my last treatment cycle was cancelled (by the clinic) before it even begun.
Well, can you add me to the list. Started stimming yesterday (sp) and hopefully have EC week commencing 4th Aug.

I hope you regain your  . After 10 go,s, you have been through a lot. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

I have been reading the posts over last few weeks but still need to catch up with where everyone is with their treatment so I,ll just say good luck to everyone for the time being and will catch up with you all shortly.

TracyM


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Working unfortunately, jsut popped on whilst having a cuppa x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow this thread moves so fast!

Welcome newbies!  

Saw Kate at the weekend at my aunt's wedding.  She is showing a little bit but certainly not much - she is worried the babies are not growing but I think she is just getting bigger slowly!

DP and I got really drunk at aunt's wedding.  Feel bad now.   Also a bit worried - will this affect our chances of conceiving naturally?  Have we ruined it before we've even begun?  We were thinking of cutting out alcohol once we actually start trying but should we do so now?  Please help - i am paranoid!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda7 said:


> Rachel - oo, the holiday sounds tiring but fun! Your girl must wear you out - can't believe you have the energy for tx on top. Superwoman!


Thanks Miranda! That cheered me up. Having a down day today  Been to nurse at gp pratice and they are reluctant to put me onto a combined pill to get ready for a fresh IVF because of my age  Gosh, how I wish I was 29. 

Love, Superwoman!! x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

LittleJenny said:


> Wow this thread moves so fast!


Here here LJ!! You girls can sure natter!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

fingers crossed Carol,

LJ, don't be silly, that whole alcohol thing is mostly scare stories to disempower women, a couple of drinks  now won't make the slightest difference. FAS relates to heavy drinkers when the baby is in T1 adn T2 mostly. 

not sure what to do now. i've got an awful feeling my issue is immunes which means regrdless of what i do carryign a child wld be impossible. i have normal NK levels (9%) very high killng power (32%). it means i would fight off eg cancer brilliantly but ditto implanting embryos. have to chase my argc appt but really dont wnat to get into their OTT testing all day long thing if i can avoid it. you have blood tests at 730am then again at 1130 and waste your day in between!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks anna - was a bit more than a couple of drinks though but hope at this stage it is ok. 

I don't know much about immune issues.  To my uneducated ear it sounds as though your body is super-efficient at getting rid of anything it perceives as remotely "abnormal" so that you are probably never ill but the trouble is it perceives an embryo as abnormal and so gets rid of that too.  I do understand that the ARGC is the real leader in this area in this country so, although I see your point on their OTT testing, it is probably the place to go to get an idea of how to deal with this. just try and hang in there and see what they have to say.    Is there any way of making the immune system slightly less efficient?  I know that everything we read is always about boosting it but it sounds as though that is the last thing you need.  Let's hope they have some ideas.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You don't have to give up living to conceive LilJen! It's not like you're getting bladdered every night, is it?

Gah, Beach - working is a bad thing! Not too bad if you can work from home though.

Good luck fo this cycle, TracyM!

Bah - go see a different nurse Rachel - what do they know, huh? They can't just base it on age - what about blood pressure etc? Eejits - so afraid to do anything remotely flexible.

Anna - what can one do about NKs? And does treatment for NKs mean your immune system is compromised?

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Mirra - hadn't been this bad for ages; just let it go a bit and suddenly feel worried.  

Forgot to say I do love the pic of you and Robert.  You remind me of a girl I knew at prep school who, oddly, was called Miranda Harper-Jones. It must be something the name....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Friedfishface my hon!  I'm always happy to see your posts but not so happy to see you on this board... if you see what I mean!  Seriously I'm so sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled, it really is disheartening.  But, as I think Steph said, at least now they've seen that you don't do well on the dosage they've given you so they can now fiddle with the protocol until they get it right. 

Hi LJ - don't panic hon, you don't have to become some kind of trappist monk or anything, despite the b0ll0x that sometimes is said on the subject.  I think the very worst thing you can do is completely deprive yourself of everything you enjoy for tx.  A drink from time to time is not going to do you any harm and as you know on this board we are great fans of the famous womb juice  

Hiya Mira - how's the little man doing?  Still puking for England?  When he's a 6ft 2, 14 stone rugby player, eating you out of house and home, you'll look back at these posts and think "what was I worried about?!"  And how's your cold now?  Are you feeling any better?

Anna hon - do you have your ARGC appointment yet?  If you start going there too then we won't be wasting our time between appointments, we can gang up on the doctors and tell them everything they're doing wrong!  Or we could just go get a (decaff) coffe!  I must say I found it off-putting when I first heard how keen they are on the testing. I thought it was just a waste of time and totally OTT.  Now, 5 failures down the road, I'd be happy for them to test me every 5 minutes every day for the duration of tx if it meant they could catch any problems before they get out of hand and finally get me pregnant.  Yes it's bloody inconvenient and I still haven't figured out what I'm going to say to my employers when they start nagging me about when am I coming back to work.  And if the ARGC are kind and let me off the monitoring cycle I will have to cancel my plans to go to my cousin's wedding in Jamaica in September, which is going to be a fab family get together.  But it'll all be worth it if 9 months or so from now I can be posting on here panicking about whether I should wake my baby to feed or let him sleep or asking for ideas to prevent nappy rash or whatever!

Hi Rachel - I agree with Miranda, how can they just say no based on age without checking anything?  Rubbish!

Hi TracyM - good luck for this cycle hon   

Steph, Carol and Popsi PUPO girlies - hope you're well and not going too  at the 2WW.  Carol if you're worried, do another test. If the lines are getting darker or at least staying the same colour then you're ok.  In my case, I tested daily from the first positive and the lines got fainter but as Mira says, there is no reason at all to think this is going to happen to you so stay 

Hi and welcome to Yellowrose and anyone else I may have missed!

I'm fine, bit knackered as the usual pre-appointment jitters have set in meaning that I just can't sleep at night, IVF Companion or no IVF Companion! Thank God I don't have to go to work is all I can say!  It's a nice day today and I feel that I should be out enjoying the sunshine but I haven't got a garden and I'm frankly not fit to be seen in public at the moment (skin's gone all horrible and spotty and hair looks like a haystack and can't be bovvered to straighten it) so I'm hiding out in the flat... 

Love to all, I hope it's as sunny there as it is here and that you're all enjoying the nice weather!
xxxzzzzzzzzz oops sorry fell asleep at the keyboard - maybe I'll go an have a snoozzzzzzzzze!  

xxx


xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hi LJ, yes they give you steroids such as prednisolone to suppress the immune system. (25mg for 14 days after ov) BUT some peopel need more (and ArGC pushes/specialsies in more) - that's transfusion therapy, IVIg. lo and behold, extremely expensive and time consuming. 

prob is: it could all just be poor old eggs not being up to implanting. and the NK thing could be an incidental finding. i cld go through the utter misery of ARGC for absolutely no gain. this is what is so tricky about it. 

OR ARGC's stuff is still controversial and pooh poohed by plenty of good drs. there is admittedly not one proper paper or survey on it, which i do find strange as i wld ahve thought there wld have been evidence to support what they are up to. 

if i go, i will be asking, nicely, for very clear fact based info on why immunes are the issue. 
and then goin gfor some decaff coffeew ith you Nix, yes!

Lukey, Steph, my body is contorted, Im wishing you both well SO MUCH!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am at work so haven't got time for lots of personals but I thought if I don't post now I will loose the thread - I can't believe how fast this thread moves if you don't log in twice a day!

Fishface, I'm sorry your cycle was cancelled.  It was bad enough when I only got one egg but I was still pleased they went ahead and transferred so I can imagine how you are feeling.  I'm sure your next tx will be much more closely monitored to ensure the same thing doesn't happen again.

Lainey, I can relate to wanting a sibling.  I want one for Max as much as I want another baby for myself.  I hope you enjoy the holidays with DD.

Popsi.  I found the cyclogest gave me big boobs which felt very tender and heavy.  They still haven't returned to their normal size!

Littlejenny.  I woudn't worry about the drink .  Although I'm not saying healthy living doesn't improve your chances - so much has been written about it there must be evidence.  However, from my own experience, every time I have conceived naturally it has been during a time when I have been eating rubbish, drinking coffee and alcohol.  When I was expecting Max it was at the time when my first Son and friends were killed and I drank loads and loads.  When I did find out I was pg at 11 weeks I was then terrified for the rest of the pregnancy that Max would be harmed by the drinking but he is absolutely fine.  Just to claify, I am not saying that it is Ok to drink during pregnancy.

Abdncarol.  Keep up the PMA, I'm sure you will get a BFP on Friday.  Then you can start worrying about the next step!!!  I don't think the worrying ever ends!

Better get back to work now.

Tracey


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

anna - from what you've posted before, your eggs seem like they are in pretty good order; you always get great fertilisation rates. I think this is worth investigating further. It's all too easy for doctors to blame "poor old eggs" once you reach a certain age but there is so much they don't know that I sometimes wonder if this is a cop out!

thanks nix - i guess i just feel a bit guilty for having a binge! 

Thanks Tracey - I'm not even trying at the moment so it's almost certainly nothing to worry about!  I'm just so paranoid about everything now!


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

anna the third said:


> hi LJ, yes they give you steroids such as prednisolone to suppress the immune system. (25mg for 14 days after ov) BUT some peopel need more (and ArGC pushes/specialsies in more) - that's transfusion therapy, IVIg. lo and behold, extremely expensive and time consuming.
> 
> prob is: it could all just be poor old eggs not being up to implanting. and the NK thing could be an incidental finding. i cld go through the utter misery of ARGC for absolutely no gain. this is what is so tricky about it.
> 
> OR ARGC's stuff is still controversial and pooh poohed by plenty of good drs. there is admittedly not one proper paper or survey on it, which i do find strange as i wld ahve thought there wld have been evidence to support what they are up to.


Hello Anna,

Are you sure ARGC is a clinic for you as you seem to have such strong negative views of them and their approach? You really have to trust your clinic and feel comfortable with what you are asked to do/take. Of course it is also good to read as much as you can, but as for IVIG, it is very difficult to find any clinical trials on the subject as not many women - in the same situation as us - want to go through a trial knowing that they might be placed in the placebo group. There is a book by Dr. Beer "Is Your Body Baby-Friendly" which deals with the immune issues which might be of interest for you (available from Amazon).

I've had both prednisolone and dexamethasone as well as one session of IVIG during my 3 treatments. And even though I have not had success so far with my treatments, I do trust Mr T and am willing to try anything he thinks might help. I admit, the docs at ARGC could explain things a bit more, unfortunately they do not use many words, so you really have to ask questions if you are in doubt of anything.

I agree, the daily/twice-daily bloods are a lot of hassle but you just have to accept it, it only lasts approx. 2 weeks so it's not that bad. If you can take time off work that's the best thing. I found the first two hours in the morning (8-10am) the most boring if I had to stay in London for possible repeat as the shops open only at 10am. But Marylebone High St is really good for cafes so I always had a breakfast first, later I did a bit of (window)shopping, went to a park, or sometimes had a massage or pedicure or some other treatment to kill the time. I quite enjoyed it but after a while (I had to hang around for the last 5 days of stimulation) it does get a bit boring. And the early mornings and the travelling can be stressful.

I hope you find a clinic that you are comfortable with or, if you choose to go with ARGC, enough evidence on immune issues to support ARGC's approach.

Good luck!
Minttu


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

good point Minttu. noone wants to be part of a placebo group. 

however, they could do studies along the lines of - "here are 100 women with 3 ivf past failures each on an unexplained diagnosis. we gave them all ivig therapy and x% conceived." 

I'd find any number over the normal rate for their age enough to support the therapy. however, while argc certainly does get brilliant results, (39.3% live births for my age group) the sceptical part of me says that that could be due to the very high % of icsi. (my reasoning is this -  the biggest issue with older women is poor eggs and if this argc group are being primarily treated for MF (relatively easily treated) as their issue, then you would certainly expect them to do better statistically.) however, i am desperate to believe everything argc offers so i won't take much convincing when i see the dr!

have you had NK cells etc done Minttu? 

LJ, hi dear - yes, I know and I'd love to agree. I too hope that good blast rates and 100% fert rates mean the eggs are ok. BUT still bfns. The lister has told me that the good fert rates have unfort nothing to do with egg quality. also, i don't think my blast rates are sufficiently good to draw a conclusion either. some girls get eg 2 to put back and 8 to freeze out of say 12. my rates are 4/7 and 3/5 blasts. but none over the 2 that went back were good enough to freeze. then they say I havent been trying that long - about 16 months now. it seems quite long!

also, the idea is that you should have NK cells of <20% cytoxicity (killing power) - mine are 32%. BUT they reduce to 10% (perfectly acceptable) on addition of 25mg prednisolone. so, i am already on the right formula at the lister arguably. 

i'd be interested to hear anyone else's views actually. it's not cut and dried for me what to do next. (if anything)


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your messages, i'm beginning to feel at home already  

Nix - i was so happy to see a friendly face on here, wish it was under different circumstances for both of us, but i must admit, just reading everyones posts has made me feel less of a freak already   Are you planning to try again?  

Miranda - i'm at the John Radcliffe clinic in oxford, bit of a pain being an hour+ away, but it's the closest to home. I was on the bog-stand Gonal F 225 dose, which now seems odd as they knew my FSH was 12.2 (they thought it was raised because of my fear of blood tests). I'm sure it must be because it is a NHS funded t/x and that's what they are advised to do. They know better now don't they!

Juicy - my neighbour is pregnant at the moment, i find it hard to see her to talk to, as they are slightly over the top at the best of times. They have made it very clear that getting pregnant was ssooooo easy, could throttle them   She's also moaning at 5 months about having to give up drink 

Yellowrose - you have a tabby like mine - he's my big furbaby 

Steph - yes i had a long protocol. I discussed with the doc whether we should change to a short protocol next time, but she thought it would be best to try the lp again, she doesn't want to experiment with a different protocol, just up my dosage to see if that works, too many uncertainties if we tried a different protocol as well. Sending you  thoughts for your  

Just had to tell myself off! It's the first time i've ever done this, i just got so angry   I was on ******** at lunch playing poker and the other people sat at the table decided to get chatty. One asked if anyone had children, i didn't want the conversation to continue as people were starting to answer and talk about their kids, so i replied 'no i can't have them'. I thought that might stop them! It didn't they carried on   i know i'm a bit raw at the moment, but i thought that was a bit insensitive   Learnt my lesson though - shan't be giving that info out again  

Back at work today, so i'm coping much better, can't keep going to pieces here! Trying to persuade DH we need a holiday. Looking forward to getting thoroughly drunk on sat night at wedding reception, haven't been drinking for so long with losing weight ready for t/x and then abstaining during t/x. Starting diet again next week, so being naughty this weekend beforehand  

Would i have to check with my clinic if i wanted to start using DHEA?

  to everyone xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

WOW you chat a lot and I can not keep up with you. Going to have to log on more, which DH says is not possible.

I will try some personals

LJ - Do not worry about a odd glass here and there, we are not nuns. I am off to a wedding on Friday and for sure will not be keeping off the booze. You need it sometimes.

Anna - All your talk about NK cells and ARGC, makes me think about we should look at asking about that test, as I have had 3 MCs

Miranda - Hope you little man is OK, love the photo. I asked about SP for my next cycle and they said no lets keep to LP and see what an increase dosage does. I am at Bourn.

Juicy - Seeing other pregnant ladies is really hard, especially when they are so close and do not seem to have any problems, I can fully understand

Yellowrose - Love you furbaby, she reminds me of my 1st cat.

Nix - I can not believe your aunt, especially after going through an ectopic. I always get the reply when I say we going through IVF, "Take it easy it will happen for you", which I often reply "Not me, as I have no tubes". normally shuts them up. 

Popsi - Good luck, the cyclogest gave me sore boobs but the big boobs could mean something else   

Abdncarol - Really hope the positive keeps and    for Friday

Steph - Fingers crossed   

Hi to everyone else

Well today booked a holiday to Corsica which is the end of Aug, can not wait. Hopefully while on hols should start my DR injections for the next cycle if all OK. AF is due beginning of Aug and need to call the clinic, they did say they were very busy so might not be able to fit us in, but do hope so. 

Ali xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

alimay, 

sounds like a great holiday!  good for you. 

re the m/cs, sorry to hear  

they will palm you off by saying that they were chromosomally linked - of crse there's nothing to be done about that, save more treatment. howveve, i think there are also mc issues associated with clotting (easy blood tests to be done on that) and the NK business (possibly my prob - where the uterus attacks the implanting embryo, nice eh?)  

have alook at Dr Beer's book - is my body baby friendly.id take it with some quanitty of salt as he is after all just trying to propound his own widely negated theory but my observation is that there is something in that whole thing. look at it this way - our grandmothers often had ch in their 40s with no difficulty. (my great gmother had one at 49!!) BUT they were generally not having number 1 then - it was number 8 or something. there's something in this cocnpet of the body getting used to the foreign thing that it is the implanting embryos. 

my view at least


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks, Anna. Yes the 1st two MCs were passed off as chromosomally linked, 3rd time I did not bother to get things looked at. I have been tested for blood clotting and all seem okish, was on clexane on my 1st IVF cycle. But do not think I have been tested of NK, so might be worth looking at if the 2nd IVF does not work. Will look up the book and see what it says (some holiday reading ) 

Ali xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anna - I've often wondered how/why all this age-related stuff has started to be a "problem".  Years ago women were expected to be able to have children well into their 40s.  Now we are being told how much fertility declines even past 30!  Maybe it is to do with the body getting used to be being pregnant early and recognising the embryo.  

Ali May - a holiday sounds like a wonderful idea. enjoy the reading!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

The annoying thing is that the funding is still only being offered to those of an older age as well, as if we already weren't having problems with our biological clocks. My trust were only offering to the ages of 36 - 39. It was only in April that they took this down to 35 and i was booked in.

Why can't they make it available at an earlier age, we've been TTC for 12+ years!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

fishface - I see your point. I have seen some younger couples post who have basically been told they are "too young" to be having fertility issues, which is very unfair, especially when they may have been trying for years.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everybody

Had bad pains and thought my period coming but there still time as testing not till Friday.

UTI cleared up and my G.P gave me a script for more antibiotics but does not want me to take them in case I am pregnant. Fat hope! Feel a bit weird(yes, more than usual!) heavy breasts and tired in afternoon.

Hi to all

Would luv to see Nix and Anna down that clinic!

You girls would sort them out!

Berniex


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

haha, Bernie, my medical qualification is from the internet  haha


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Had my bloods back from the doctor - Day 3 E2 is 839 pmol/L my FSH is 6 and my LH is 2, again not sure how this is and whether the AMH is masking the FSH level but feeling little frustrated about lack of information from the clinic/doctors.  Anyway only 1 week to go before short protocol starts and really excited but hope they sort my meds out so I get a good response and not cancelled again.

LittleJenny - We did exactly that a few weeks ago and had a drink and I think its good for you to let your hair down and chill out, its so stressful and it eats into your life.  I hadn't realised how much and i've only done half a cycle.

BeLucky - I feel for you having a UTI - I suffer from recurrent cystitis called Interstitual cystitis (can't spell) and it is very painful if I have a flair up, so hope you feel better.  You can buy a product which is natural sugars (can't remember name but will pm you later) and its brilliant for taking the sting and pain away.  You'd have to check whether ok to take.  Good luck with testing Friday.

Fishface - I'm feeling your pain - I've had my cycle cancelled, should have been nothing wrong with me just MF then I was told my AMH was low and it was like being hit in the face.  LittleJenny has reassured me everything will be fine and feel more positive now.  Hope your next tx works better.  Its a little daunting as you feel really annoyed when the tx is cancelled. So good luck.

Hope all is ok with everyone else.  Ps Miranda I looked at Turkey and it looks really good so may try there or Lister next time round if I need too.

H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Beans - thanks for the reassurance.  I hadn't had that much to drink in while and just felt terribly guilty.

If they didn't comment on your test results then I'd say you were fine but if you feel they haven't been that helpful then call back and get the information you need - you are a paying customer after all!  Remember you were on a very low dose of stims before so hopefully they can correct that this time!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh girls - its been one of those days again   

My sis (who I love dearly) is 37 and is also having a few probs trying to get pregnant - finally had a consultation at the hospital. She was pretty upset after the appointment and said that her docs were not concerned about her age but very very concerned about her levels....her fsh is 13!!! I wanted to scream down the phone - "dont tell me that - mine is 3 or 4 times that and I am trying to stay positive!!!" The thing is I know that we all latch onto info that makes us feel postive, I could have easily said "my consultant isnt worried about my levels at all - he just said it is lucky I am under 37" (unfortunately that didnt happen!) but had it happened I could have blurted it out and really upset her. I think I am just realising how hard it is going to be if one of us gets pregnant and the other doesnt. Obviously I want her to be happy and have a baby as much as I want it for myself but I am starting to feel like I am going to be the one who doesnt crack it.  Anyway I ended up crying after the conversation and it really buggered up my day as all i have thought of is my last fsh of 39 and how my good work seems to have done nothing to quell it! ....anyway I am just getting over it when I go to do my post and a girl from a company next door said to me " dont bother having kids - they are a bloody nightmare" Grrrr  

Anyway........ it looks like you have all been busy putting the world to rights!! I cannot even begin to try and catch up - I will literally need to sit down with a pen & paper and make notes!! I will try though x

Mir hon - sorry you and the little'n have been poorly - lets hope its on its way quickly so that you can start enjoying each other again! 

Carol - please don't fret - please please - its all looking so positive for you!! Anyway quite selfishly I am relying on you to prove it can be done even with a shaky start!!!  

Nix - glad to see that you are back to full strenght and ready to fight another day!! You seem pretty pumped and ready to go, I wish you so much luck for your appointment - is it Thurs?? I have the joys of a bone scan on Thurs!! Mmm thats nice at 35 - pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease don't let me have osteoporosis!! I have turned into such a bloody hypochondriac!!! Mind you not suprising really - didnt think anyone would tell me I have already gone through menopause at 35!!!! 

Popsi & Be Lucky - dont give up!!

Ali May, Fish Face and Minttu - hello and welcome to the best thread on FF!! 

Linz - how you doing hon Hope all well - well done on the smoking darlin - I have managed 6 months and literally have not looked back - so that will be you in a few months sweetheart. OMG - London on Saturday isnt it - seems there will be a few ladies around this weekend!   

Tracey - hi love - are you enjoying your new purchases?? I got a top too and it definately cheered me up this morning (for about 5 minutes!) what a miserable c0w I am!! 

Laura - yes you must get the aneamia checked out - so easy to sort out and not worth suffering! 

Beach -  

Ophelia -  

Steph - yep - you are right about my friend almost getting a slap - luckily she was on the end of the phone - not the end of my arm!!!   Dont fret I have a really good feeling about this - testing Friday?? 

LittleJenny - dont worry - all this stuff has made you question so much but you have to remember that as awful as it is about what happened to your sis - it was your sis it happened to (and thank god her outcome was so positive - must be something special in the genes), your body seems in tip top shape so I am sure you can just get on and enjoy life (within reason - dont go making baron wastelands like myself jealous!!!!) and you will be pregnant before you know it! And you are bound to find out that you got pregnant during a particularly naughty phase!

Alegria - whats your plan at the moment??

Juicy - hello gal - cant remember what your up to love!

Beans - totally agree re letting hair down - I literally am going to do that on Friday - getting hair done at ridicolously posh hairdressers and then out on a date with my fella - lets hope we dont have a row!!!!! Are your bloods not good?? i thought they sounded good?? Good luck with SP!!!

I have really tried to remember everyone but this seems to be the 'in' place to post so am finding it a bit difficult without my notepad!! 

Speak later x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Evening all

Well another hectic day for me!! Been on our work 'team building event' building a pond for a school! Im aching all over 

Im not very good at Pm's either, but I will try!! 

Miranda - Hope you and gorg little Robert are ok now. Dont worry about the BF, my neice was also throwing her guts up after every feed! My sister in law bought all sorts of colic remedies, but they didnt seem to work too well. If you dont stick to it babe, dont worry, you can always say you tried... x

Alimay - Have you sorted when your having your next IVF?   Hope you dont need the NK testing and this next cycle will be the one x

Juicy - The neighbours thing is awful! All my road stand out on the street (I live on a culdesack) with all their kids playing. Me and DH are the only ones on the street without children (seems that way) DH said I was paraniod when I told him all the mums turn their backs on me, until he saw it himself! I dont even give them the time of day now and just drive by. 
At least your neighbours are nice ones, still doesnt make it fair tho x

FishFace -  Sorry that your cycle was cancelled, I hope they get it right next time with the SP x

Nix - Good luck for your appointment. Your posts always make me laugh so much, your great at cheering me up  x

Minttu and Fish Face - Hi Ladies and welcome x

Ally - Im ok thanks babe, cant believe Sat is nearly here. Seems like ive been waiting forever! How are you? Not heard from you in a while. Try to stay strong honey, you never know which way the cookie will crumble. Has your sister started any treatment yet? And as for people at work talking about 'dont bother with kids' I HATE PEOPLE LIKE THAT  My work place is full of them! You would think that people would learn to think before they speak, but they will never learn. You looking into your next treatment yet? x

Be Lucky - Ive just read through your profile  Dont give up hope honey, form reading on the FF boards, Lister is the place to be, so your in good hands x

Steph - Good luck for Friday! Your *so* good for not testing early, I have always been a 'pee on a stick addict'. I was given the DE speech and told to think about taking HRT because of no AF, yet I STILL tested when I got home  I will never learn! x

Beans - Good luck with your SP sending you lots of  

Sorry if I have missed anybody, trying to watch Hollyoaks and keep up with all the gos!!

Also, does anyone else have problems with AF not showing? Im on CD70 and am getting worried that she might never show her face again 

xxxx Linz xxxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanx linz.ally hav personal experience of my younger sister been pregnant with me ttc.it was difficult but over the years ive come 2 realise that other ppls life dont stop jus caus i cant conceive..thady my nephew 4 now and gon 2 usa with his mum and dad  4  2 m months and me and dh miss him so much.luv 2 every1 berniex


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - really sorry about your day.  One thing I have learned is that people can be amazingly insensitive when they don't know what you are going through.  I know Kate blubbed in the work loos a few times when she was ttc and people complained about their kids/pregnancies etc.  The thing is - they honestly don't mean it and would be mortified to know how much it hurt.  With your sister - FSH of 13 really isn't bad is it  Also, given that it fluctuates, that one could well just be a blip.  I can understand it being hard for you though.    It is great that you are staying so positive - keep it that way!    

Linz - loads of stuff can send the old witch off whack.  You may just be really stressed - she disappears then cos she's not bright enough to know you're stressed cos you want her to show up! I'm sure she'll rear her ugly head soon.


Be Lucky -   hello!

Miranda - where are you?  Hope you and Robert are all better now.

Well, Kate went to the doc today all upset about her lack of bump!!  Doc took a look and said she was quite normal for 17 weeks - just carrying it high so it doesn't show as much.  She was very relieved - she had actually been all wuwwied at so many people telling her she didn't look pregnant!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Robert is installed in his rocking seat, looking faintly cross, but not screaming, so I'll post now!

Had a great night last night, where he slept till 4am, then from 5.30-8am - yaaaay! Felt brand new this morning, so put make-up on, straightened my hair and ate real food! Then went to get in the car and the one with the car seat was gone. Pete had helpfully left me the keys to the car seat-less one! Now we've sold my car tonight, as we can't afford two cars with me off work, so my planned haircut will have to wait till I can be arsed to get the train.
STILL - I made a dinner! First time I've made a proper dinner since he was born - Pete's been head chef.

Oo, LilJen - Miranda Harper-Jones sounds very posh! I'll have to up my game to be as posh as that. 

Nix - he's stopped puking! And stopped pooing - I can't win. It either comes out of both ends or none...
Sorry you're feeling poop and anxious - it's always the way before a tx. Have some lemon cake! And enjoy your curls - sof the straighteners.

Fish - even with that FSH you could still get a good response - they don't know everything. An hour sounds quite near, to me! I was at the Lister before, which is four hours away - a whole day for one scan! Then I flew to Turkey for the last one... The travelling is a killer, isn't it? I felt so stressed on my Lister cycles.

Ali - well it sounds like they're looking after the quality, but I don't know whether to believe the LP really produces better quality eggs. Anyone know why that should be?
Oo, a holiday sounds just the ticket!

Linz - your neighbours sound bloody horrible!  

Oo, Beans - join us Turkey gals! They are SO nice over there.

Ally - enjoy that night out! Sounds lovely.I was thinking of going to a housewarming in a week's time, but I don't know - ti's been so long since I went out on the razzle. 
The sister thing... it's so hard. My own sis got pregnant really easily and hadn't wanted children before she suddenly seemed to make up her mind to, fairly late - mid-30s. I found Christmases the hardest - seeing her children enjoying themselves and feeling it would never be mine unwrapping all those pressies.
BUT, keep up the conversation - I rather didn't with my sis and I wish I had. When i needed to talk to her I had so much to say I couldn't even get started and you need your sis.

Bernie - it must be so hard not having your sis's kids near.  

I don't think I've scooped up everyone on that post, have I? 

Minttu - btw, I forgot about Jen, who also fell pg naturally while on DHEA. Are you still about Jen? Is Paul not letting you on here much? 

Steph - only a few days to go!!!!  

Laura, Beach, Merse, Nicks, Bugle, Gabs, Jen, Alegs, Jax, and I know I've missed loads still - but I loves ya!

xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I need to rant!

My poor DH is still really suffering with his abcess, though the anti-bs have reduced the swelling quite a bit - the dentist DH saw at the Jinemed was fab and said DH needed wisdom teeth extraction and decent root canal work, and that this would preserve the teeth.We are now wishing we had got the tx done at the Jinemed, but unfortunately there was no time as we flew home the next day. 

Our trip to our dentist's today was a complete waste of time  - we saw the same dentist we saw last Friday but it was as if she was a different person (DH was convinced she was on drugs today!) and didn't seem to know what she was doing/what she was talking about. She insisted that it was a different tooth affected to to one she decided it was on Friday  , that he didn't need his wisdom teeth out (on Friday she did) and that he would probably lose the tooth anyway so he should maybe have it extracted, or pay her colleague £350 for root canal tx, which would probably be a waste of time. She said he could have it on the NHS for free if he wanted but she would be doing it and it wouldn't be very good. (  !!!??!). Also when we reminded her about DH's need for antibiotics before tx due to him having a shunt (plastic tube which drains fluid from his brain into his abdomen), she insisted that he didn't need them and that he should get a letter from his cardiologist. So I said "Cardiologist?? It's from his brain not his heart!" and she says "Oh I know loads of stuff about ventricular stunts, I know what I'm talking about!" (  sic!) I pointed out that there are also ventricles in the brain and she looked at me like I was an idiot and insisted that no they are in the heart. At this point DH and I looked at each other, decided we had had enough of this moron and to walk out. He had an infected shunt 3 years ago and it nearly killed him/required 2 more brain surgeries (on top of the 7 he had in 2002), we don't want her anywhere near him now!

Luckily a good friend of ours is a dental technician/makes false teeth/veneers for a living and she managed to pull in a favour with a really good dentist she knows in Hertfordshire who specialises in root cancal tx, who will see DH on Thursday morning. 

Thanks in advance for listening! 

*Beachy* - thanks for the hug hon - here's one back 

*Popsi* - cyclogest made my boobs sore on previous 2wws, I am on crinone this time and they only hurt if I really prod them  Laura - you was on crinone - did you get sore boobs in 2ww? I feel so normal, it doesn't make sense but I almost wish I was on cyclogest so that my boobs would hurt/give me more hope! Arrggghh! 

*Rachel* - when are you planning to do your next cycle so that I can put you on the list? sorry your GP's nurse are being a pain - there shouldn't be a problem so long as your blood pressure is fine surely? and you won't be taking it for long  I had no problem getting it from my GP and I'm a bit younger than you - really hope you can get it sorted  Wishing you lots of luck   

*TraceyM* - welcome back hon  , good to hear you are stimming again - wishing you loads of luck for this cycle - I really hope it works for you this time. 

*LittleJen* - don't feel bad about drinking - it's not like you do it every weekend is it? am sure it won't hurt at this stage  I agree with the others - that a couple of my friends have got pregnant naturally when absolutely blotto, I really do think worrying about it is worse for you. 

*Anna *- just wanted to say good luck hon, whatever you decide to do, maybe the ARGC could work their magic on your immune problems, as they seem to have for many others, I think I would definitely at least go and see them, if only for their opinion on your individual needs/to see if more than just steroids (though steroids do seem to work well at bringing your NK killing power down) would help. Like Nix says, you won't regret all of that testing if Mr T. gets you the right result. 
*
Nix* - hope the time passes quickly for you until you are here and have your ARGC appt behind you/know what you will be doing  Good luck!   

*Fishface* - I really hope having a higer dosage next time gives your ovaries that push - good luck!    It is always advisable to check with your docs before self-medicating with anything, I checked with mine before starting DHEA and they were fine.

*Ali May* - some friends of mine just got back from Corsica, they absolutely loved it.  Hope your clinic can fit you in so that you can start while you are on holiday.   

*Be Lucky* - good luck hon    try not to worry about the pains - they can be a good sign of embie burrowing in 

*Beans *- it does sound like your e2 level is high and could be masking your FSH level a bit - your doctors really should give you their opinion/reasure you re the levels - or what is the point of them ordering the test? don't be scared to ask them - as LJ said, you are paying them a lot of money! I would try not to worry too much about it though, levels can change a lot from month to month - will they test again this month before you start? Good luck with your tx coming up!   

*Ally* - sorry you had a tough day  My particular pet hate insensitive comments are "Have you considered adoption?" and when you tell someone "no we don't have any children, we are still trying" and they turn round and say "oooh you can have one of mine".  Grrrr

*Lins* - good luck for Saturday's consult - hope it goes well for you   
*
Mira* - glad Robert had a much better night last night  hope you get another quiet one tonight and fully recharge your batteries   

*Lainey* - you are getting damn-hot at Scramble on ********!  I will have to up my game!

*Traceymohair* and *Minty* - and everybody else! 

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning Girls

Well Step i cant belive that about the dentist !! i would make a complaint about her to the authorities she dont sound good at all, i think your dh was right she was on something   , well my boobs are a little less sore today which scares me as its like that when af arrives, but they still  hurt a bit, when do you test Steph ?/

Mir - i am glad robert slept a bit better you will feel better for it too hun xx

Laura - you have been quiet for a couple of days hope thngs are ok with you

Love to everyone else, best get to work now xx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi there, Just a quick one today.  Is it normal to have a cycle thats only 23 days long.  I used to range from 28 to 33 and I woke up this morning and I think my AF has started a week early although v.v light. (sorry if tmi) & brown. I'm going to ring the clinic as requested by them as have to have scan to start my short protocol, do you think this will affect it? I had a AF after cycle cancelled and this is first since then and 2nd since stopping treatment.

H x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't want to raise hopes here, but if it's brown and a few days early, could it be implantation bleeding? I forget if you've had recent tx - that can do odd things to your AF Beans?

Steph - there must be a dentists' ombudsman? I'd complain toot sweet - that is HORRENDOUS  
Laura did a 2WW diary - have a look to see if she had sore boobs, but I seem to remember her having to poke hers quite a lot too!  

Popsi - how's your 2WW madness going?

xxxxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Miranda, I think its probably the latter, I phoned the hospital and they said to go in Friday and i'll have a scan. Things never go to plan! I'd arranged to go away for the weekend as expected the AF to arrive early next week. 

Morning to everyone else! Enjoy the sunshine while it lastes. H x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Miranda - Great to hear there's been people who've fallen pregnant with DHEA alone. Very exciting!! Don't want to get my hopes up but I really need to believe in something after the 3rd BFN. BTW, your little fella looks so cute and small! 

Nikki - How are you doing, hun? Thanks for the advice on DHEA. I will try and take it for 4 months before trying another tx. However, I'm still unsure what the doc says when we have our follow-up. I'm worried he'll say they will not want to treat us anymore because of my age/egg quality!!

Anna - Have you tried to search the web on the subject? I'm sure you have... Strange if there is nothing at all, there must be something out there! Or maybe you could do your own study on all FF members who've had IVIG after past failed cycles and see how many fell pregnant. If you need things to do... 

I had the full Chicago screening done during the second tx. I had slightly raised NKs (can't remember which) and had one session of IVIG. During my last tx I had the 'NK Assay (% Killed) Panel' done again and had slightly raised CD3% (91.7 when the reference range is 60-85). All others were ok. I was put on Dexamethasone but didn't have any IVIG this time. However, the result was the same as before - BFN! 

Stehp - I can't believe how your dentist behaved!! Good luck for your DH with root canal treatment. Hope all goes well!

Thanks for the advice of spacing the DHEA doses out. Have you now stopped taking it? Is it not good to take it for too long?



*Stephjoy* said:


> *Traceymohair* and *Minty* - and everybody else!


I like my new name - Minty - I assume it refers to me, couldn't find anyone else in the thread by that name. Might start using it now! 

Does anyone know about anti-sperm antibodies, whether they show in the normal SA and whether they would affect the embryo quality? I don't know if my DH has ever been tested for these. Is it a separate test or can they be detected in the sample which is used for the tx?

Also, I've read about varicocele. If there are no symptoms how likely it is that they can be present and affect the outcome of the tx? My DH has not been examined for these. I'm just hopelessly trying to figure out things (other than my eggs!!!) that could be the answer to our failed tx's....

Have a lovely day, everyone!

Minttu aka Minty 
xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello Minty! I am one of the natural DHEA pregnancies! Got one good egg after 3 years of trying!  Good luck with it. A varicocoele causes aching and swollen scrote! Feels like a bag of worms! I'm sure he'd know if he had one - or you would!   without symptoms it would be unlikely
Steph - hope you get your dentist sorted - I've PM'ed you.   Don't worry too much about lack of symptoms - you know it doesn't mean anything  
Mirra - bad news re car seat!   I am desperate to get my hair cut too!
Any news from Swinny anyone?
Sorry I'm so rubbish at posting these days but I am reading and keeping my fingers crossed for you all!   
Emily has first jabs today!   Out for pub lunch with the antenatal girls and babies later - yah social life!  
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick post to say that our donor gave us 18 eggs and 11 fertilised (am so happy). We´re have frosties for the first time.

Tomorrow is ET and just wanting the embies to come home.

The weather here is ok, some days cloudy, sometimes sunny but who cares I´m not here to get brown, but to get preggers : .

Thanks for all your support girls, it really means a lot. 

Met up with one of the IVI girls Wendy and her DH and it was great - we meet up twice for breakfast and lunch - its so good to meet up with another couple going through the same journey.  

Love
odettexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Fantastic news Odette!!   good luck with everything  
Love Nickx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Odette - CONGRATULATIONS!! This is wonderful news!! Wishing you all the   I can for your ET tomorrrow! 

A x

Will be back to do personals later x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Odette - Good luck for tomorrow! You will get both - tanned and preggers!!!  
   

Minty
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Odette - that is fabulous news - you so deserve it!!!

Hi Nicks and Emily Alice - can't believe she is having her jabs already!

Beans - from what I have read a tx can throw your next AF off whack.  I had my egg freezing last cycle and this cycle I am pretty sure I haven't ovulated - I usually tell from EWCM that I ovulate on either day 12 or day 13 but here I am at day 18 and nothing!  I know Dr Google isn't too reliable but I have read a lot of similar experiences - shorter cycle, longer cycle, no ovulation etc. together with some people who return to normal right away!  It can just take time for your ovaries to recover.  Plus, as Miranda says, in your case it could be implantation bleeding!  Nothing like that going to be happening in my case yet, cos IUD still in place!!  

Steph/Popsi - no idea of the different drugs but my sis had nothing on 2ww except AF pains a couple of days before testing!  No sore boobs.  Laura, on the other hand, I think had pretty sore boobs much of the time!  It really can vary!

Steph (again) - sorry about the dentist!  Sounds a nightmare.

Minty - good luck with the DHEA!  I am taking it now with a view to improving egg quality when ttc naturally.  However, like you, I am not sure how long to take it!  When I reach 4 months I may cut back to 50mg daily, but I honestly think that up to 100mg daily is perfect safe long term if you are over 35.  Still need to find out what the best thing to do is.  I may even shell out and have a DHEA test done with a private doctor.  Should give me an idea of whether I am taking too much.  Right now I am only going by the total lack of side effects to conclude that all is probably ok. 

Miranda - relieved that you and Robert are both ok  

love to all


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

to all my fellow PRs  

Odette - I'm so thrilled for you, even got a bit emotional when I read your news!! Buena suerte   

Steph - Re. the dentist - what a nightmare story. I'm really sorry to say that but I've never been impressed by the level of dental care provided here in this country and have never let any dentist here to get anywhere near my mouth. I always go abroad for dental tx - cheaper, safe and first class care. Sending a big   to Paul and lots of sticky vibes to you   

I think a couple of you have asked what my plans are in terms of future tx? Well, I'm taking micronized DHEA (started a couple of weeks ago, 75mg daily) till our next cycle which will hopefully be in Nov (whilst  hard for a natural miracle in the meantime   ). Fingers crossed  

Lots of love and positive vibes to you all  

Alegria xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Odette, that's great news. you must be delighted. 

Alegria, totally agree. there has been something seriously wrong with dentistry training in the UK for decades now. and medical drs are going the same way i fear. 

Steph, nightmare. i am really sorry. 

Beans, could be implantation blding or the "averaging out" effect of taking cyclogest. by this, I mean, it lengthens the manifestation of the IVF cycle by, in my case, about 3 days (ie total 31) but internally the next cycle has started on the normal day. Therefore the second cycle appears much shorter but the average comes out the same ie twice 28. That's happened every time for me anyway. It is my body reasserting itself over the drugs! hopefully, though you are different. FC for implantaiton. xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Odette.  Contratulations   for a BFP for you.

Fishface.  Keep on at DH for a holiday.  I found that the act of booking a holiday made me feel as good as the holiday itself.  It gives you something to lookforward to and take your mind of other things. Also, I completely agree about being at work helps, just having something absorbing means you can't feel sad while you are concentrating on somethign else.

To everyone who has mentioned the insensivity of others, I think some people are just insensitve.  I can remember when a friend had been ttc for years and all close friends knew that they would still talk incessantly about their children.  I especially hate either seeing mothers being horrible to their children in public or moaning about them infuriating. I just want to go up to them and say how precious children are and they should be grateful.  I don't think it would go down too well though!!!

Ally.  I find that shopping cheers me up for a while then I feel guilty that I have spent money on clothes when I should be saving for next tx!

Beans.  I have exactly the same as you this month.  My cycle is always 28 days yet this month (month after BFN) it was 21 days.  

Steph.   I can't believe your experience at the dentist. She sounds like a lunatic.  You should definatley report her to the head of the practice at least.

I have ordered my DHEA and have decided to take it no matter what the Dr says.  However, I don't want it to delay my next tx (I have a thing about not wanting to be ttc when I am 43 which is November) so I think I will just see if 2 months taking DHEA is better than none.

I have my follow up at Guy's on Monday so I will see what their take on DHEA is.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry not been on all week but had a bit of an emotional one. 

Well good news, I went back to CARE yesterday for my day 6 scan and I have 4 follies at 10, 1 at 8 and then another 2 at 7 and a titchy one at 6mm. I was nearly throwing up with nerves beforehand, the dreaded curse of having had previous cycles abandoned. I was so relieved to hear that things were looking ok.

Got another scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed that everything is cooking nicely. If my last cycle is anything to go by EC may be towards the end of next week  

Beach - Hiya Dolly, how's you? Thanks for the text yesterday xx

Steph - How was Turkey Lurkey? I am so routing for you. When's test date??   oh and ouch for your DH, I am feeling his pain after having had my wisdom tooth out last month...not pleasant! Lets have another load of BFP's I think we're due them     

Odette - Good luck for tomorrow, we will hopefully be PUPO together.

Laura - How's tricks? Hope you and our three little ones are well.

Mirra - Phew...sigh of relief to be this far along again. How's baby Bob?

Nix - Good luck at the ARGC.

LittleJenny - Don't worry about the booze too much. In fact my bloody levels seem to do better if I let my hair down and relax. I've been living the life of a nun for ages and my FSH was high, i go away to Newquay with the girlies, get plastered on the Saturday night (Pimms, Vodka Red Bulls, Sambuka and the list goes on) and my FSH decides to drop...figure that one out cos I can't!!! I think a bit of what you fancy is good!!

Ally1973 -   Know what you mean about people saying stupid things to you   

Emma -   to you in HK

Nicki W -  

 to all the new people on here. It's such a busy thread, if you go away for a few weeks you totally lose the plot.

I'll keep you posted. 

Love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah - well done on the four follies!  that is great news!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

No it was 8 Jen....I can't believe it!! Weird really as my friend Louise bought me a cosmic wish book for Christmas and I'd actually written down that I wanted 8 follies the night before the scan so maybe it works!!! Who knows!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Crikey there are alot of people on here - at least i don't feel a minority anymore  

Beans - i was wondering when to expect my AF, after t/x being cancelled on monday, the nurse said within 2 weeks, had ovulation pains today, so i presume my mini follies are on the move! I was told to start t/x again in three periods time, because it takes this long to get your body back to normal. So i suppose we can expect weird timings to start with  

Ally - i've only just starting looking into the FSH levels, as it wasn't explained at the start of my t/x why this could effect it. Mine is 12.2 and i am 36, hence why they don't know whether the next t/x will be anymore successful. It's funny how outwardly you don't look or feel old, but i now think of my body as aging fast - weird  

Miranda - you girls do great travelling as far as you do. How long did you have to be in Turkey for t/x. I just know that an hours drive home after t/x cancelled felt the longest i've ever had to drive. Not easy when you're crying your eyes out  

Minty - where are you in Berkshire, i live in Lambourn, west berkshire, we have to travel to oxford though as it's the closest to us.

Odette - sending you    for tomorrows ET. How exciting  

Swinny - where can we get one of these books  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Well done odette and swinny.odette hav u the same birthday as me 2nd august?saw it on ff calendar but didnt know how 2 register mine.i am 43 that day.agree bout dentists i hav a good practise but they expensive and priuate.he trained on thd nhs and then private bout 2 mths after he qualified.that a long time ago so he prob got student grants etc.think he should hav been made2 practise on nhs 4 at least 2 yrs in that case.steph u and ur dh r v strong and shouldnt hav put up with rubbish ttreatment lke that!rant over.luv 2 all berniex


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

odette - fab news!!! Frosties too!!!! Wonderful!!!!!

Minty - jinemed suggested me and DH had various tests before tx (had gone a whole year before this in England before anybody thought to think of that!) Anyway it turned out that he had varicoceles - but wouldn't have known - apart from low mobility count and high abnormal!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG sarah - 8 follies is fabulous!!


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

bugle said:


> Minty - jinemed suggested me and DH had various tests before tx (had gone a whole year before this in England before anybody thought to think of that!) Anyway it turned out that he had varicoceles - but wouldn't have known - apart from low mobility count and high abnormal!


Thanks for the info, Bugle! That's why I asked since I think it's a common practice in Finland too and I read somewhere that it can show no symptoms. DH's sperm is average, but if I remember correctly he had quite a high abnormal count during our second tx. This last tx they didn't say anything that there was a problem. Well, we have to discuss this with the doc in September.

Does anyone know about antibodies?

BTW, are there a lot FFs getting tx in Turkey? Why did you decide to go there? Do you have to stay there for long periods of time?

Fishface - I'm in East Berks, in a tiny hamlet nr. Bracknell (and Ascot, Maidenhead, Windsor). I know Lambourn, I've visited Sheepdrove organic farm and ordered meat from there. It's a lovely place. 
I've also got two feline babies (ginger tabby/tortoiseshell female and black&grey tabby tom).

Minty
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Minty - is your Tom a big soppy idiot like mine   I had a female last time round and she wasn't anything like the big baby Tabby Tom i have now, called Twiglet, now 4.5 years old. He is the apple of my eye, even when he brings me live mice in the middle of the night and they hide in my slipper  

Yes Lambourn is lovely, lots and lots of racehorses, we have a training yard behind our house and i can watch them schooling in the padock behind my garden  

Up until a month ago i was working in Reading, so i know your neck of the woods quite well too


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Swinny said:


> No it was 8 Jen....I can't believe it!! Weird really as my friend Louise bought me a cosmic wish book for Christmas and I'd actually written down that I wanted 8 follies the night before the scan so maybe it works!!! Who knows!!


Swinny - I too want a cosmic wish book!! What is it called? Don't know anything about that but sounds good to me.


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Fishface - my Tom is a bit of a sissy compared to my female cat. He jumps at the smallest noise and hides under the sofabed upstairs, or sometimes very stupidly under the rug, if we have any children visiting!! But with us he is a real cuddle-cat! My other pussycat is not afraid of anyone - she really loves people, anyone coming to our house, even the postman or a courier she's never seen before!  

Now I really have to work!!! So bye for now everyone!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good news, had scan and saw a heartbeat. Apparently everything looked normal. So now I can start worrying about the next scan...and fetal abnormalities   I am slightly concerned about my thyroid levels, my TSH is 3.84 and really would like that around 1 so asked my private consultant if he can increase my Thyroxine but have not heard back yet. I know it's pointless asking my GP, will only be told that this is a normal level.

Steph - Sorry to hear about your problems with dentist   hope the next one is more competent

Odette - great news, good luck for tomorrow, sending you loads of sticky vibes    

Swinny - glad you scan went well    

Minttu - even if this clinic does not want to treat you, don't forget there are others out there. Anyway I am hoping the DHEA will do its trick in the meantime! 

Quite a lot of you are on DHEA now it seems, looks like we are running our on little experiment.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

*Stephjoy* said:


> *Rachel* - when are you planning to do your next cycle so that I can put you on the list? sorry your GP's nurse are being a pain - there shouldn't be a problem so long as your blood pressure is fine surely? and you won't be taking it for long  I had no problem getting it from my GP and I'm a bit younger than you - really hope you can get it sorted  Wishing you lots of luck




Hi Steph

Thank you for thinking of me  I think it will be next year now unfortunately as the waiting list is huge  There was no waiting list when we went for the first tx in 2005. My blood pressure is fine so hopefully I'll get the pills. I am 40 in Oct so anxious to get started again 

Rachel x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I feel a little bit like an intruder here - I was getting to know all of you slowly earlier on, but now I've lost you all again   SORRY!
The thread is as lively as ever and I hope you don't mind me barging in with my little sad news: in whole truth, I am looking to share this experience.
I went for my first scan at ACU this morning, on day 3 of Menopur (they have given me 6 ampules, the max dosage as I have low ovarian reserve), and the results were so bad: two follies on one ovaries, one of which is small, and only another one on the other ovaries. Dr. said that she was tempted to cancel the cycle - not worth it, she said  But then went to talk to director and they decided I'll keep going and see what happens with the scan on Friday.
I feel really impotent and helpless: I have been trying to do everything right (lots of brazil nuts and protein in my diet), good warm weather for the belly ... But what else? What am I to do? Wait and pray? Is it me like this?! 
I will try and stay positive, but any experience you are able to share will help out so much ... THANX SO MUCH!!!

Good luck to everyone - I see some developments which are great (Odette, for example)! 

XXX Pesca


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Swinny - hi there - great news on the follies - hope you dont mind me asking but what is your protocol?? Is it Estrogen priming?? I woudl be really interested to know! 

Steph - so sorry to hear about that terrible dentist, I had a root canal done in Richmond by what I can only imagine was an imposter pretending to be a dentist, they kept having to go and get advice from other staff members...wait for it...including the receptionist   !!!!! They had already started so I couldnt leave!! You will laugh at this - I had Zippergate II today!!! Only this time it was worse, my skirt was unzipped AND tucked into my knickers!! Same bloody skirt - I am going to get rid of it - no one deserves a full view of my naked ****!!!!

Mir - sounds like you need a bit of treat hon x You have done the most amazing thing carrying and giving birth to Robert - can you have a very small treat? 

tracey - I know exactly how you feel about shopping - same for me - mind you we can have the odd thing without feeling too guilty - can't we!!??

Minty - I too have 2 sons in the form of rescue cats!! They are called percy and charlie (a little black one and a big fat tabby!!!) Oh my god I love those boys!

Fishface - Grrr I hate fsh levels - 6 months ago I didnt know what they were and now it is all I think of!! I have seen some ama

Nix - how are plans? Or are you here?? I am confused!

Emma - where are you love - is all ok with you and your bump??

Hiya Minty, Little Hen, Be Lucky, Juicy, Lainey, Beach, Laura, Linz, Beans and Nicki W (I just know I missed someone - didnt mean it  )

Speak later x

Oh 6 new replies - i will post this one and then respond to the last 6!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Pesca - i'm new to the thread, as i too had my t/x cancelled this week, due to one follicle at 13cm and then 6 mini ones that wouldn't have caught up. This was my first ICSI. I am now booked in to start again on max dose in October. I remember how i felt at the beginning of the week. Be positive, at least they are continuing your cycle, it's not over yet  

Sending you


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Pesca

I had a very similar situation to you - my cycle was cancelled a few weeks ago - BUT another lady Carol was also worried that she was going to have to cancel - her follies did great stuff in only a few days and she went on to get 7 eggs and is now almost at the test date of her 2ww - we all have very high hopes for her!! 

So please please try not to fret - drink loads of water and keep up the brazils etc.

Alot can happen in 2 days and if this cycle has to be cancelled there are loads of other protocols that can be tried. We always have to remember that the first IVF is a bit of trial and error! For example next time I will be on a low dose of menopur rather than the 450 I was on at the beginning this time x

Sorry must dash as I am back to my yoga class tonight after missing it for about 5 weeks!!!! Arghh - but I will be thinking of you     

Anyway I just read your post again its only day 3!!!! - really early - carry on and try not to worry too much - I know its so nerve wracking!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Pesca felt v upset as 2 mths ago had 7 eggs and 2 got 2 blast and they only collected 2 eggs.but last time i was given 50% chance of success.but no good.i feel happier this time even though i dont know result yet.initntially was upset 2 hav only 2 but both  fertilised.and u still hav several days of treatment2 go.hav u tried acupuncture?i found it relaxing.good luck berniex


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...for my dear Steph...xxxx

Hello girlies....not a lot to report..are we going to sell/rent sell/rent sell/rent....aaaaaaaaaarrgggghhhhhh...my Doggies are booked on a flight..looks like they will be in Sydney before us...  

Just wanted to wish everyone well Im still thinking of you all even though I dont post often...you are always in my thoughts...sending lots of         ...Beach my love thinking of you...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Merse - where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu?... 

Laura - Oh you are a very,very clever girl arent you..  Im wondering how many jars of Pickled onions you will go through later on... 

Lots of luck and babydust...       to our ladies going through treatment and also going through the 2ww...

Odette -  ...well done thinking of you...x 

Love you all lots and lots hiccup and lots and lots yes Im on the Bulmars now....BI.....xxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, hope you're all well.  Been a glorious day here in Aberdeen so looking lovely and pink, long may this weather continue.  We don't get it very often up here in the North of Scotland!  
Pesca, as Ally said I also was a very poor responder and the sister discussed with us on the Friday that we probably would have to cancel, was in floods of tears.  But I drank plenty of fresh pineapple juice, ate brazil nuts (fed up of them now) and put a hot water bottle on my tummy.  I had to inject for an extra week of the stimms and then it just turned around.  Some of my follicles must have been hidden as I ended up with 7 eggs in total.  4 fertilised but only 2 were okay and that's what's in my tummy right now, test date is Friday.  So it can turn around petal.  
Been doing tests every day now, so all positive so far and getting stronger.  Getting slight cramps today and a wee bit of backache but that could be cause I did a bit of weeding earlier.  Tonight is my last pessary so just a little nervous that things will go wrong from tomorrow but going to try and keep positive and fingers crossed will get a good result on Friday.
Big hugs to everyone.  I'm impressed with you ladies that remember everyone's names, I am hopeless although I do read everyone's notes.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear carol when did u hav ec?i had mine on fri 11 and told 2 test 2 weeks after even though it day 27.scared 2 test early.i tgt period comin caus lots of crampin but not sure.good luck sure u will get ur bfp confirmed.berniex


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya, my egg collection was 7th july and ET 11th and official test date is 25th.
I get cramps too and definitely thought I was getting my period last week and was convinced it hadn't worked.  I now have 5 pregnancy tests in the main bathroom, all reading positive, so fingers crossed all well for Friday.
Wishing you lots of        for your test.  I was terrified too, one of the scariest things I've done and now I'm still in a panic that i will all change each day.  Tonight is my last pessary and worried that after that it will go wrong.  
Carol
xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Carol.mayb clinics hav different procedures.me at lister in london and they told me and another woman who had ec the same day even though her et was a day l8r than mine.going by their protocol u wld test on jul 21 so i reckon u def bfp.bernie x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls.. does anyone know if laurab is ok ??


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Popsi - I've just checked on her profile, she was online last night so she's probably just tired today  

Alegria x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

alegria .. good thinking .. i am   lol.. she just not been round for a couple of days and i was a little worried


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls!

Sorry to worry you!  I'm back, just cream crackered! I did actually post yesterday but I lost the post and did not have the energy to re-type it.  

Sarah - OMG 8 follies is fantastic!  you must be on cloud 9... I had 8 follies this time!          

Odette - Blimey! 18 eggs! Thats amazing!  Oh to be 20 years old a! Sounds like you'll be joining the bump club VERY soon!  

Popsi - I'm here! Sorry to worry you, you are right, I do normally post every day!  

Steph - You read my diary I got very slightly sore boobs on test day.. and then they went and then they came back and then they went again!! Something like that anyway!  

Gab - How you doing honey?   

Mirra - Glad you got some sleep.  

Fish - your pussy cat is SOOOOO cute.. I love tabbies!  

Love to everyone else... sorry lots of new people and my little brain is struggling to keep up!

XX

Carol - Huge congrats honey.... so how many tests will you have done before your 6 week scan i wonder!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Fish Face & Minttuw – She got it off the internet I think and it’s called a cosmic wish book xx

Be Lucky – Thanks matey xx

Bugle – OMG just looked at your ticker, how time is flying!!!

Nikki – Thanks hun. I’ve been on DHEA for well over a year now, so here’s hoping!!

Pesca – Oh honey I know exactly how you’re feeling as I’ve been there. Don’t be too down, a few days can make a whole world of difference. Fingers crossed that your scan on Friday is better. I am on the same dose of Menopur as you xx

Ally1973 – Ooohh crikey, don’t know!! I have been on HRT for the past 4 months (Cyclo progynova) and my cycle protocol is short cycle with 0.5 Buserelin and 450 Menopur. Does that help at all??

Lolli – Good luck in Sunny Oz my darling. Take good care and keep in touch xxx

Abdncarol – All positive that’s fab news. Good luck on official test date, but it’s really only a formaility. Well done Mrs   

Laura – Looks like 8 might be our lucky number then honey. Glad to hear that you and our brood are ok and just a wee bit tired (no wonder!!). Sending you a big cuddle  

Anyway off to beddy boes as it’s scan time at 8am tomoz

Night night
Sarah xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Ally, Be Lucky girl, Carol and Swinny,

thanks SO MUCH for all this support and experience-sharing .. I really needed it, and you've told me everything I need to be told THANK YOU - I send you a big  to thank you.
The problem that worries me is that I am on the highest Menopur dosage on a short protocol - and I had figured that if your body doesn't react to that then nothing else can be done ... But Ally you do sound like they can do different protocols? How could your body react more with less drugs? I am not sure - sorry I don't really understand ...
Carol, for instance, they lengthened the stimming days, but can they do that? Sounds like it - so it's good to know. But, VERY very good luck for Friday - you are in a wonderful mood, it sounds, I'll be thinking of you then as I have my own scan - a nice distraction from verging to tears if needs be 

Well, I sound like I've showered you with questions and have not said hi to everyone else - trouble is, Carol is right, it's hard to get to know everyone in such a short time. But I keep reading and enjoy all of you.
Wishing you all a lovely night,

XXX Pesca


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Pesca - I believe the highest Menopur dosage is actually 600


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Alegria, I thought that till my sister (a midwife) delivered a baby for a woman on her 8th ivf - she'd been on 800!!  (though she told my sister she'd had to nag her clinic to prescribe it!!).


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

quickish one (though they never end up that way!  ) as shattered and need to get up early to go to dentist's 

Still no symptoms, apart from slight AF pain when I woke up in the early hours for a wee - nothing since. 

*Odette* - fantastic news re 11 fertilised donor eggs  - what riches for a PR! Good luck for ET tomorrow - will they let the others go to blastocyst before freezing or freeze at day 3? So pleased for you 
*
Swinny* - woohoo - 8 follies is a fab start! brilliant news!  hope it continues to be good news at each scan!    It sounds like you are on a microflare protocol to me, as you are taking a mini-dose of downreg drug alongside stims.
*
Nikki2008* - so glad all was well at your fist scan today - fab news!  hope you get help/reassurance re your thyroid level   

*Popsi* - I'm testing on Saturday (26th) 

*Beans* - my last cycle was only 21 days long (first time ever it has been less than 27 days  ) it sent me into a wild panic as I wasn't flying to Turkey to start treatment for another few days but managed to start stimming here, and it didn't seem to affect the cycle, so don't worry about that - I went on to get 3 eggs (normal for me), and my lining was excellent at 11-12 at ET. 

*Minty* - glad you liked "Minty"  I stopped the DHEA once I had EC - I think it's fine to keep taking it as I asked the Jinemed docs last time (told them I started it in December 2007) and they said it was fine to take for a couple of years if necessary. The optimum time according to studies does seem to be at least 4 months. As far as I know ASAs show up in normal SA - I asked about this at our first clinic and was told we had no worries as they'd have shown up in their first look at DH's sperm. I assume all good clinics would look for them at the first SA hopefully! 

*Nicks* - thanks for the PM - you're a star  Hope little Emily didn't cry too much at first jab day 
*Traceymo* - good luck at your Guy's followup on Monday   

*Fishface/Minty* - I decided to go to Turkey for tx (as did Ophelia, Miranda, Bugle and Laurab) as I was looking for a new clinic when I first read about Ophelia's/Miranda's experiences there - I then followed the Jinemed thread for a while and liked what I read - decided that as we were desperate for a holiday too it might work to combine the two. I booked a consult with them in london in January and then went out for the first cycle in March. Most people do a short protocol and spend around 17 nights out there, though Bugle did a long protocol and started her drugs at home in England. (Jinemed do a package price for 17 nights - tx + accommodation, you can choose either 3* hotel or 4*). I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone, they are fab. See http://www.ivfturkey.com/default.aspx?LNG=1 for more details. 

*Bernie*  thanks hon! Sending you lots of    - when do you test?

*Rachel *- sorry you have to wait for so long before your next cycle  - hope the time passes very quickly and you're there before you know it! 

*Pesca* - sorry you only got 3 follicles but it's not the end yet - things could change before your next scan and more follies may be hiding/too small to meaure yet    Are you on an NHS try? If you are, then it may be an idea to cancel if things haven't changed on Friday, as you may have a better cycle next time. If you are paying yourselves, you need to weigh up your options more - personally I have always pushed for EC even with 2 follies and even though I have never got a BFP I never regretted doing that - a chance is a chance and it really does only take one! I agree with the others that 6 vials is not the maximum - I have had 8 vials (600 units) myself in the past (though not Menopur), I really don't think it makes a lot of difference between 450 and 600 though - apart from costing more! In some cases there doesn't seem to be much difference between 450 and 300 and you are right that doesn't seem to make sense  - it really does depend on getting a good month for tx I think. Hope you get better news at your next scan   
*
Juicy* - 800 units!!  must have worked though! Good luck for tomorrow - is that when you sart stims?

*Ally* - sorry that blinkin' zip is still causing you  ! 

*Lolli* - hi hon!  good luck with all your plans!   

*Carol* - so pleased for you  - will you have a blood test on OTD to check your levels? And will you continue with the cyclogest - as I think most clinics prescribe it for 2-3 months?

*Laura* - glad you are OK - I was also wondering where you was! hope you are feeling well  - when are the three next gonna be on TV ie when is next scan? 

Sorry to those I've missed - so tired!

Night night - love always

Steph xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning

Just wanted to pop on and say hello whilst I get the chance, lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi ladies

well af still staying away, had cramps for a few days which is strange as i never have them before it arrives only on day 2/4 of af and boobs not so painful but nipples are <tmi sorry >

well the sun is shining and looking good for next week too which makes me as i finish work tomorrow for three weeks

hope everyonne is ok and enjoying the lovely weather xxxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, I don't look at FF for a day and its moved on loads of pages and can't keep up!

Fishface - After tx cancelled (1st cycle) I had my period in about 10days I tried to see if ovulated but I don't think the follies were big enough to ovulate (or so told by doctor), My next AF has started 23 days after that period.  I called clinic and i'm having scan tomorrow (as too busy).  I am def on Cetrocide (is that how spelt) in mornings but they still can't give me answer on dose of menopur. I hate the mixing so praying its not too big! I had panic attacks about mixing as they didn't tell me about the vacumn and I struggled to get it out of the pot. (silly me), I wish they could give you the needle and you just inject, I can't ask DP as sometimes he's away.

I have to say it wasn't implantation bleeding but was told that sometimes in between treatments your AF can be lighter than usual so I guess thats what it is, nice after suffering from Hypoplasia before.

I will try catch up on posts and make some personals later. H x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Laurab - i love tabbys too, they seem to be the soppiest cats i've ever met  

Pesca - my t/x was an NHS funded cycle, hence why it was cancelled before EC, so that i had more chance to produce a better crop next time on a higher dose. You have plenty of time for your crop to increase   Your clinic will know best and if you're paying, they give you a say into what you decide to do  

Swinny - i'm off Cosmic Wish Book shopping now  

Beans - thanks for the info, i'm wishing my life away, just three periods and i can start t/x again, working it out that should be by the end of September - i always liked autumn  

 to everyone xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya Steph, no blood tests, just a home pregnancy from hospital and no more cyclogest, finished last one last night.  Must admit I'm nervous I haven't been given anymore, worried that it all goes pear shaped from now.  Had bad cramps in my tummy last night and lower back so of course not I'm super paranoid, honestly don't think I'll relax until I get to 12 weeks, if I am lucky to do so.  
Wonder why Aberdeen clinic doesn't give you the cyclogest for longer period?
Carol
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

that's a good question. Once you've done your test tomorrow why don't you ask them if you can have more cyclogest?  Or rather why don't you insist they give you more (provided they don't offer it anyway that is)

Love to everyone else, sorry can't hang around cos the sun is shining and I HAVE to go out, haven't been out all day and it seems a shame to waste a day like this sitting indoors!

xxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Only me again, I just phoned the clinic and they wouldn't provide any more cyclogest.  They say  my body should take over now and that if it didn't it would mean it wasn't a healthy pregnancy anyway.  The sister are all so lovely but it is so frustrating that every clinic deals with things differently, just want to give this baby the best possible chance to come into this world and now I'll be nervous and paranoid that something is going to go wrong now.  I guess I just have to trust them and keep everything crossed that all is well.
I think by 12 weeks I will be totally and utterly    loop de loop!

Carol
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

They said what?!  What b0ll0x! You know what hon, you got such a strong and obvious positive that you're probably absolutely fine but I find it outrageous that they were so dismissive!  

Don't be nervous hon, just concentrate on keeping calm and eating healthy so bubs has the best possible environment.. Good luck honey!
xxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Nix, you lovely lady xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a quick one for Carol. On all my attempts at Aberdeen I was always told to come in for a blood test to confirm either way, even when I started bleeding on testday once they insisted I come in for bloods just to rule everythin out.

I was also always given cyclogest until testday which was 15 days after a 2 day transfer and none after that. I got pregnant there once and stopping the cyclogest at testday didn't stop the pregnancy so I'm sure you'll be fine. Would've thought they would give you cyclogest up until official test day though. 

Good luck hun and congrats!! 

Hi to the rest of yous, will catch up later and good luck to Popsi for testing.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Carol - just wanted to pop on and say congrats!   brilliant news. Don't worry about the cycclogest - each clinic is different.
Ophelia   how are you?
Swins - great news on those follies girl!   Hope this is the one for you  
Popsi - hopefully good signs for you  
Pesca - sometimes if you are only going to get a few folllies then you would still get the same number on fairly low stims. Alot of us experienced that with IUI and low dose stims -getting 3 ish follies then the same on high dose for IVF. Hopefully your next sscan will be better as its early days  
Better go just heard nappy filling noise... 
NW


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Fishface and Stephjoy,

thanks so much for making me more informed and much better .... I truly truly appreciate it!!!! I am going to my scan tomorrow - wish me luck and hope that some follies did grow. 

But everyone is soo fast on this thread - am reading all of you but can't keep up!!!   

XXX Pesca


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope this isn't TMI but I started my AF yesterday morning which was very light, I then had a full AF up until about 3pm today and it seems to have stopped! I'm a bit worried as have a scan to start my sp, do you think this is just my body sorting itself out as I was always at least a 5 day AF before treatment. I'm so worried they are going to send me away and make me wait another month. Just fed up as before I started treatment everything was fine and now it seems to have opened a can of worms. Sorry for being negative tonight. H x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Just a quick hello as shattered (again), not at work tomorrow, although have to get up and get to the shops to buy a funeral outfit before lunchtime!  I wish I would be more organised.  Will be home earlyish though so will catch up then.

Carol - Conrats again!

Steph - Not long now!! Read my diary!!! I only had af pains!!   Oh next scan is years away! Well another 3 weeks! 

Mrs O - How you doing?

Swinny  - 8 is def the magic number!!     Did you have scan this morning??

Beans - My af always stops a bit in the middle.. very odd!

Nicks - Hows you and the wee girl?

Nix and Beach - Hello dears.. both enjoying the sun?

Love to all those in the middle of treatment... sorry my brain not in full gear at the moment.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beans - tx does strange things to AF - don't you worry a scrap, ok?

Carol - I wouldn't worry about the Cyclogest - you don't want to be on that horrible stuff for 12 weeks, really you don't. A lot of clinics don't guive you progesterone support after two weeks - I haven't heard anything to say it's necessary.

Steph - oo, I'm getting all excited for your test day! Are you on day 13 now? Any sneaky early testing?

Juicy - 800   Cripes - well, it evidently did something good!

Pesca - three? You only need one!   Don't despair - I only got four, and had two embryos out of that.

Sarah - how was the scan today?

Everyone else - hello dears!

Sorry I haven't been around much - been knackered trying to keep up with the wee man's ever-changing needs! But I keep looking in to see how you all are.

xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

saw an excellent dentist today and so DH's teeth will soon be sorted out - they also agreed to take us both on as new patients, which is great. 

I've had a few niggly AF pains today - I know that this could be a good sign, but I also know that I got these last time at the same time and it was BFN then AF arrived - we'll see!    
*
Mira* - I don't think I'll be testing early (unless I have a mad moment tomorrow!) - that's just me - I like to hang onto the hopeful feeling for as long as possible!

*Be Lucky (Bernie)* - good luck for testing tomorrow - really hope you get a BFP!   

*Carol *- OTD tomorrow woohoo! - good luck hon    - am sure you will see a lovely clear BFP!

*Paw* - not sure if you are still with us - I read on another thread that you got a BFN earlier this week - so sorry hon  - sending you a big 

*Laura* - hope you have a nice day off - sorry you have to buy a funeral outfit though 

*Beans* - don't worry, am sure as you say its just your body sorting itself out - pretty sure they won't send you away.

*Pesca* - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope you have some great follies   

*Popsi* - AF pains when you don't normally get them - sounds good to me!! Sending you lots of - will you hold out till OTD or test early?   

*Beachy, Nicks, Fishface, Ophelia* - hi 

Love to everybody else! 

Steph xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck to Carol and Bernie testing today!!! Heres hoping for a brace of BFP's!

Pesca - good luck with scan - hope you have more follies today hon!! 

Nix - when is/ was that appointment??

Linz - remember to write your list!! 

Speak to everyone else later xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

looks like its all over for us have a light bleed this morning and boobs hardly sore     thanks for all your support girls xxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Me2 got bfn when i tested this mornin.goin 2 lister this p.m 4 blood test but sure it will confirm that.ok my dh is more upset than me.he wants us2 go 4 de now.thanx 4 all ur support berniex


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Much love and   to Bernie and Popsi - really really sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Popsi and Bernie. Hope you're both being comforted. Big hugs.

xxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry Popsi and Bernie to hear your news. 

Carol- Hope you've still got a BFP when you test today.  

Miranda- How's motherhood treating you? I'm sure Robert's being a good boy for his mummy. 

Nicks- Same goes for you.  Hope all is well with you and Emily. I'm quite amazed how you and Miranda have time to reply on here with your hands full with the babies. Hats off to you girls! 

Laura- How's you and the threesome? Is it time for a bump piccie yet?

Nix- When will you start treatment at the ARGC? Good luck!  

Pesca-     that them follies are growing along nicely on your scan today.   

Ally- Have you decided on your next step regarding TX? 

Beans- I wouldn't worry about your AF being light. On my last cycle I never got AF(just some old/brown spotting) and lining was still thin so got to start stimms straight away.
Good luck hun.  

Steph-       for tomorrow's testing. I'm    this is the one for you.

Beach- How are you doing? Any thoughts on what you're doing next? 

Swinny- Fab news on 8 follies. Good luck for this cycle.   

Odette- great news for you too with loads of eggies. Good luck for the 2ww and wishing you a BFP!!  

Sorry if I've missed people out, so many of yous.

I'm doing ok, although bursting in to tears every 2 hours or so. Anything sets me off from things on the telly to just thinking about wanting a baby so much. 

I'm looking into doing a contolled natural IVF/ICSI cycle but even though Dr at Jinemed said it will be cheaper it looks like it can be the same price as a full IVF cycle or even slightly more expensive if I do half the cycle over here and fly out halfway through cos of expensive scans over here and paying for drugs seperately etc.

I was wondering if I should maybe look into having it done in the UK, maybe Glasgow(not sure if clinics in Scotland to Natural IVF though   ) or maybe even some clinic in England.
Does anyone know of a clinic that would do Natural IVF they could recommend? What the prices would be etc. 
Also if I was to have TX at a new clinic would I have to go to the clinic personally for a consultation first or could it be done over the phone /email?
Had a look at one clinic in England for prices and was wondering if the prices on their website include HFEA fee or will that be added on top?

Since I arrived home on Sunday I found out from my Visa card company that someone had used my card buying stuff for £800!!  Luckily I won't have to pay for it though. 
My laptop has broken down completely so will have to have it fixed costing money we want to save for TX (not even sure if it's fixable)
One of my gold fish died 2 days ago.  And AF arrived just as I arrived at Aberdeen airport to boot. Another reminder that TX failed rubbed in my face.

Hope everyone is well. Love/Ophelia


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Popsi and Bernie - I am so sorry your AF arrived  

Ophelia - Sorry you are feeling rubbish, only to be expected I suppose.  Create Health in Wimbledon do natural IVF and I have had treatment there, they are nice.  The tx is around £2K I think or could be less, can't remember as I didn't have natural in the end, I had low stim.  It wasn't expensive though.  Sorry your goldfish died and that some   stole your credit card  

Steph -   for you for tomorrow.  So glad you got the dentist sorted out, that other one sounded  .  Looking forward to Tuesday so we can have a celebratory decaf together  

Laura - hope the funeral was ok and hope those bubbas are growing big and strong.

Carol - good luck today.  Hope its an even stronger line.  

Mira - hope you are feeling better, you have been quiet for a while so wondering if you are ok  

Pesca - like the others said, everything can change between scans so hoping you see some developments on the next scan.  Good luck.  

Nix - good luck at ARGC, not long now   

Emma - hope you are having a good time in the UK.  No computer I guess.  Miss you. 

Nikki2008 - congrats on seeing a hb at the scan, you must be thrilled.

Tracy Mo - good luck with the follow up appointment.  

Ally - ditch the skirt that's what I say  

Doh!  Forgotten what everyone else said now, must make notes in future.  

I did a long post the day before yesterday and then promptly lost it, not happy  

Hi to LJ, Beans, NickyW and everyone else I've missed.

Love Lainey x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mrs O - sorry don't know anything about natural IVF, always worth changing clinics though - a new outlook. Its expected to feel so down - hopefully when you have new plans you can start looking forward again   
I moved my lap top into the lounge and as soon as her eyes close its a race to get things done! 
Berni and Popsi   Hope things change  
Steph - hope AF signs are a good sign for you  
Lainey - hi!
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello Girls  

Had my 2nd scan yesterday and I now have 9 follies. One is a bit of a breakaway one though as its 15mm already and the other 2 biggest are only at 12mm, the rest are between 11 and 7 mm (and the iccle one is only 6mm so don’t think that one will count). Good lord, they struggled to get my bloods yesterday so I am resembling a pincushion. They had to shout a theatre nurse out in the end and put a canuler (Don’t know whether that’s how you spell it Nicki) in the back of my hand in the end. Awkward bugger aren’t I, just don’t want to part with it!!
Well I am starting to feel the bloat now, feels like somebody has pumped me up with a bike pump. Still only another 4 or five days I reckon of stimms. Another scan and bloods tomorrow.

Laura & Mirra – Not long to go now I hope. If my last cycle is anything to go by then EC may be on Thursday  

Beach – Hope you are out in the Garden enjoying this lovely sunshine sweetie  

Ophelia – Hiya Dolly, so sorry you are having a rubbish day, cheeky buggers with your credit card. Hope your goldfish is swimming in the big glass bowl in the sky  

Nicki W   Hello you. Thanks hun, fingers crossed that this is the one for me. Trying not to get too excited this time and keeping as chilled as poss.

Hiya Steph, how are things with you today Mrs??  

Ally – I think Steph said that she thought that I was on a Microflare protocol.

Popsi & Bernie – I am so sorry  

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but I need to catch up and get to know all of the new names.

Bye for now Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,


First of all, my immediate thoughts to Popsi and Bernie - I send you lots of    and hope things will turn around at some point.

All my thanks for all your good wishes: I went in for my scan today and they found 4 - one is too small, so still pessimistic, but I am NOT pessimistic ! For God's sake, they said I had to have a min of 4 - I do now - one just needs to grow a little ...

Swinny, you sound like you've got a lot of follies!! That's fab news - not the blood test of course ... Oh, dear, hope it wasn't too painful! Good luck with everything.

Ophelia, I do not know much about natural IVF clinics, although I have heard that the clinic at Hartley Street in London provide such a service, but I never called them up. Sorry not to be of any more help ...

Today I had a nice chat with one of the nurse - she's lovely - : she told me that dietary changes won't do anything to follies nor keeping tummy warm .. Mmmhh ... Why all this skepticism? I don't understand.

XXX Pesca


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey everyone, sorry haven't had time to read all theother messages so no persos but just to say to Pesca -
that nurse may be lovely but she clearly doesn't know what the hell she's talking about.  Logically, keeping your stomach warm will increase bloodflow to the area and therefore to your ovaries.  My doc has already told me that the bloodflow to my ovaries is somehow impaired AND I have bad circulation. I kept my stomach (and feet!) warm all through my last cycle and had more follies and more of them were mature than during any of my other cycles.  It is also a point of view that is supported by fertility specialist Zita West and it is said over and over again in both eastern European and Chinese cultures, "you can't grow a baby in a cold womb...."  Now last time I looked, China was the most populous country on the planet, so how she can say it makes no difference is beyond me....


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Any news on Carol?    Hoping she is ok    

I just wondered why everyone says you should drink loads of water during IVF.  I thought it was to avoid OHSS but is there another reason?  Just interested.

Also, I have just had another bill from my clinic for bloods and scans during tx and I am now concerned I am being ripped off.  How much has everyone else paid for a cycle of SP IVF on 600iu of stims for an average no of days?  I had EC on day 12 I think so not too long on the stims.  We need to tot up exactly how much it has cost in total but it seems extortionate to me.  Hate feeling conned.  

Good luck Steph for tomorrow      

Lainey x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Bernie* - so sorry you got a BFN - sending you and your DH huge 

*Popsi *- so sorry you have got a light bleed  - have you tested anyway? I don't want to build your hopes up/know that you know your own body but it could still be BFP - bleeding in early pregnancy is very common. Really hoping it's not all over for you   
*
Carol* - hope you have had good news/confirmation today 

*Swinny* - woo 9 follies is fab!  - really hoping all continues to go well and you get some tip-top eggs    Good luck at scan tomorrow 

*Pesca* - good news re another follie  - hope they all continue to grow and that the little one catches up    I agree that nurse is talking rubbish - anything that you can do to help yourself is a good thing, if only because it makes you feel more in control/that you are able to do something to help yourself. And I truly believe keeping your belly warm encourages follie growth, as does eating/drinking plenty of protein. Keep at it and good luck! 

*Lainey* - I think drinking lots of water really helps your body process the large amounts of drugs you are on, and helps you avoid putting strain on your liver and kidneys. It can only help I guess! which clinic are you at - sorry - forgot! 

*Ophelia *- 

*Nix, Miranda, Ally* - hi 

No news from me - back to no symptoms at all - hanging in there, trying to stay    but finding it very hard!

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Lainey* - was it Bourn Hall? I went there for my first ever IVF consult but ended up going to Herts & Essex (Holly House) as was referred there for NHS try. I do remember they were a fair bit dearer than Holly House, which is odd as H&E are a lot higher on the success rate table!  You shouldn't be getting charged any more than whatever they are advertising as their prices on the Bourn website - might be worth checking against that?

Steph


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, I totally agree with the healthy eating for follicles, I truly believe if I hadn't been given the advice re the heat on my tummy, etc that my cycle would have been cancelled.  So it's because of the lovely ladies on here that I have a  !  
Carol
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

steph good luck for testing tomorrow hun xxx i have not tested yet but will do maybe tomorrow or will try to last out unless bleeding starts heavier


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Carol *- I take it it's now official? woohooo - Congratulations to you and your DH on your  !! So pleased for you     - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy!

XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bernie. -   So so sorry.  Life is just rubbish and unfair sometimes.   

Popsi - try keep your PMA up.  I bleed most days still.  

Steph - Try keep it up for another day hon... God I so praying for a BFP for you.  

Carol - How you feeling? Have you got first scan booked in?

Mrs O - Did steph not look into nat IVF? I think it worked out cheaper to go to Istanbul, although your flights are always expensive.  There is a nat thread on the board somewhere but think most girls on there are going to CREATE in london.  Your bound to be down hon. We all know that feeling of wanting a baby so much.    Have you thought about having your andral count done prior to a cycle, I think that would have been my next move. I had 7 there beofre drugs and I think thats what made all the difference.  God forbit anything goes wrong this time but if it did I think I would check my follie count or a few months and then go again when I got a good month.

Lainey - I think the water helps flush your kidneys.... they do take a bashing with all the drugs!

Sarah - This is looking to be another bumper crop from you! Are you on DHEA this time too?   

Nicks and Mirra - Hows you and the bubbas?

Ally - How you doing honey?  

Pesca- Great news on follies... we are always over the moon with any follies so don't let others bring you down!  

Odette -I'm guessing you have those beans on board??  #

I'm okey doeky, had funeral today so very sad day, but he was in pain and lots of people where there which was nice. 
Glad its the weekend.

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Laura* - sorry hon, I didn't realise the funeral was today when I said have a nice day off  Have a nice weekend 

Off now to watch 'Stenders and then BB! 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Me too!  I'm so predicatable on a friday!!


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

absolutely right you are about the diet - I do find myself in agreement with you, but then again one needs to be polite too ! Sometimes I feel we know our bodies far better than entire clinics  ... 

Carol - what wonderful news that its BFP !!! I am so happy for you - surely those proteins ... Ah ah ah ah 

Laurab - so sorry about your funeral - I hope your day will end not as sad as it was earlier ... 

Stephjoy - yes, you must hang in there !! I know how hard it must be (well, actually I don't as I've never found myself in that 'fortunate' state), but you must try and keep positive!!! I send you lots of   too!!!

Hello to everyone else - I hopefully will be able to 'meet' you all as I go along ...

Wonderful evening out there!!! XXX Pesca


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girlies just popping on to say lots and lots of luck and babydust and   for my dear Steph and Paul.... ...thinking of you...come on lets see a great big BFP          ......from you tomorrow...!!!!!!!

Lots of love and hugs for everyone.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Steph and Paul lots and lotsw of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The very best of luck for tomorrow Steph! I'm praying it's positive for you this time.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck steph berniex


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks all - I appreciate it 

Will let you know!

Love to all

Steph xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

A very quick but heartfelt good luck from me!! xxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Steph lots and lots of luck for today         

Carol
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well girls i tested this morning <early i know> and it was a BFN for me, not even a hint of a line and bleeding has got a little heavier, so all over for us , i will need to test on wednesday too obviously but thats just a formality, thanks for all your support and kind words, the tx would have been a lot harder without all you xx

just want to say good luck to steph i will be checking this morning hoping you have posted good news xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

good luck steph


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Popsi,

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN - I am sending you lots of   of support in this difficult period.

Steph, I hope you have some good news for us today.

XXX Pesca


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Going on duty now..just popped on to say     ...Steph and Paulie....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thinking of you both.... ...will try and sign on later..all our love Lorraine,David and David Jnr...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...(come on Mrs its your turn now..!!!!!)


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry I can't give you good news  -  again for us today. So sad.

         

Popsi - so sorry hon


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Steph,...Ive Pm'd you...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Popsi, so sorry too my love.... 

Just want you all to know you are always in my thoughts...Miranda and Nics hope you are enjoying your new adventure now...we are all over the place with moving/renting trying to organise sending the dogs etc...dont want to come on here too much as you all have enough to think about without hearing me moaning.....about what is really trivial compared to what you are all going through right now...

take care my loves...thinking of you and wishing you all the best of luck with treatment and what you are all going through now.... 

Nice to see you again lainey-lou...you take care too...I dont talk that often on the second line anymore as you can see from my sig Im in a different place now, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Steph and Popsi I am so so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you massive   across the computer
Carol
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Popsi - I'm so very sorry.  Try to rest up and keep up with your meds til test day, stranger things have happened. 

Steph - Bum, I'm so sorry.  I really thought that tip top embie was going to be the one.  Make sure you are looking after eachother. 

Love to everyone else.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Steph, I'm so, so sorry. Massive hugs to you both - life is so unfair.

Popsi - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you - the best of luck with the next cycle.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

steph .. i am so sorry for you both xx  

thanks for your kind replies girls xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Popsi- Sorry to hear your news.   I know you are bleeding but like people have said already stranger things have happened and you might still get a BFP on Wednesday.  

Steph-  

Carol- Wonderful news for you my dear. Have a happy and healthy 8 months. 

Lainey- Sorry I can't help with cost of IVF as have only had paid TX abroad, but I hate the feeling of being ripped off and it seems the clinics know how to bleed you dry. 

Pesca-Great news about your extra follie.  How come your clinic have 4 follies as a minimum for EC? Are you self funding and if so surely it's up to you if you want to go ahead? Good luck!! 

Laura- I've been posting on the natural IVF thread and the girls have been very helpful.  Think I might contact a few clinics down in London and see what they say. It's quite far way from Aberdeen so will still have to buy plane tickets and pay for hotel I suppose.
But thought that maybe it'll be good with a fresh start at a new clinic. We'll see, nothing's set in stone yet.

Girls- If I was to have a scan, let's say in October, and I had 3 follies, would they still be there the next month to start TX in November? It would probably be too short a notice, for telling work and get flight tickets/hotel, to have the scan on day 3 of AF and then start TX that very cycle.

My plan is to have tx in November (or October the earliest) so do you think I should have a scan in September and again in October to compare follicle count?
And if I was to have a good follicle count in September to go for it (TX) in October rather than wait till November?

As for me I'm looking into maybe having some reiki. Has anyone of you girls had reiki and if so what did you think of it/ what were your experiences? Any lurkers out there feel free to PM me with your knowledge of reiki too.  
Don't know anything about it but understand it's a form of healing? ( could do with some healing to kick start my ovaries into producing more follies for a start.   ) Not sure if it will benefit fertility but I'm willing to try everything once. 

Hi to the rest of the crew. Love/Ophelia


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi to Popsi and Steph

really know what you going through - didn't really want to get up this morning.

But have filled in my form for Reprofit and emailed - impressed by it- more thorough than the Lister 1!

Love to everybody

Berniex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

bernie -  

mrs o - A new clinic does gove you a new zest! I think the follies are the ones for that month but not 100% sure... hopefully someon else wil be along to advise.

Mello Mirra. XX


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Popsy, Steph, Bernie - What a bummer! I'm really sorry to hear your sad news. Look after yourselves and your dh    

Alegria xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph so so sorry to hear your news was really rooting for you - will be thinking of you and your fella at this particularly upsetting time x  

Popsi - I am so sorry it was confirmed    

A x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Stephjoy,

I am really sorry of the sad news - thinking of you as well as Popsi right now    

Ophelia, thanks for the advice: you are quite right, I find it amazing that they decide on whether to go on with the EC while I am the one who is dishing out the money .. Surely, I have a say in all of this!!! I will for sure ...

Hello to everyone else, hope you are bearing the heat (if you are in London that is)!

Wishing you a nice Saturday evening,
XXX Pesca


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph - I am so sorry my love, it is so unfair. You deserve a break. Take care both  
Popsi, Berni  
Nicks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a quickie from me - have been without a computer 'til today as DH left our laptop at his sister's.  At MIL's at the moment and am on a borrowed lap top and MIL keeps talking to me whilst I've been trying to read all your posts, so I'll keep this short as I can't concentrate when she's talking to me all the time  

Steph - So sorry to read your news   Thinking of you and Paul   Life is so bloody unfair.

Odette - Fab news on your 11 embryos.  Good luck for ET   

Nikki2008 - Congrats on seeing a heartbeat.  Try not to go too mad waiting for your next scan  

Carol - Congrats on your BFP - such wonderful news.

Laura - Glad your scan went well and your trio are thriving.

Swinny - Way to go lady.  Sending you lots of    from the East Midlands that your follies all become ripe and juicy for EC   

Hello to the rest of you.  Sorry no more personals, MIL is seriously doing my head in as she just won't shut up.  Apart from that we've had a lovely time so far in the UK.  Saw lots of my friends last weekend - doing the MIL at the moment, then we're off to my parents this week.  Have met my new niece who is just soooo cute I could eat her.  Am struggling a bit with the heat at the moment (missing my air con!), but apart from that all is fine here.  Will try to do more personals tomorrow.

xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just wanted to say thanks so much for your lovely words and for the PMs I have had, you are all very special and your support means so much. 

Feeling very raw at the moment  very down but not out though - this may have been our last try with my eggs, but we haven't given up. We will be following Odette in using DE - off to Czech Republic in September, so will be starting to get this organised very soon as it's not long.

So I won't be carrying on as a poor responder, iykwim, (although I guess I will still be one technically!) but hope you will let me stay here and share with you, as this is where I feel I belong. 

Love always and thank you for being my lovely supportive FFs 

Steph xxx

P.S. (Odette - wishing you so much luck - how did you get on with ET?)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG Steph, don't ever talk of leaving team PR! You are essential to the thread - I'd be so upset if you stopped posting so much!

You and Odette are our DE pioneers - it's so good that you have that option lined up.

It must be so hard to finally give up on your own eggs - the grief so intense. But you'll be a mum one way or the other - and, I suspect, the best mum in the world.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph   really sorry to hear your news, totally gutted for you both xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Popsi - Huge huge hugs sweetheart   

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Steph 

I'm so sorry sweetheart   IF is so cruel and unfair. Don't leave this thread. You belong here with your 'friends'. I have moved on too but will always be a poor responder and read and enjoy this thread. I hope that your next journey brings you your dream, mine did   

Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts  

Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Steph - You are team PR, please don't leave.  I'm so sorry that your last go with your own eggs didn't work out, but excited for you for the future.  You have been such an inspiration to so many on this board and you always seem to show such resilience and optimism when the rest of us would be hiding under our duvets.  Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Stephanie..... .....You better not leave MRS....we are a team and always will be ok...!!!!!!
            ...No matter where we are , what we are doing, we will always be here for each other....


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph 

I just wanted to repeat the sentiments of everyone else who has sent you messages. I have only been on the board a little while and have been a bit of a gatecrasher if I am honest! But you have been so lovely to me and I definately would not be in such good spirits today if it wasn't for all the support you and the other PR ladies have given me. I am ashamed to say that I found the whole IF & tx thing all consuming and have never been able to give as much as I have without doubt received. I take you as an inspiration and am working on my own contribution!!! I have no doubt that someone with your courage and determination will achieve their dreams.

Please stay in touch and let us know how you get on, I will be particularly interested to know as I may in the future follow the same road......

I wish you and your DH the very best luck for September.

Ally x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Just a quick one from me.

Steph and Popsi -  so sorry sweetheart. Words fail me. A big hug 

So an update from me.  Out of the 11 that fertilised, 10 were good to go, 8 frozen and two embies (10 and 11 cells) were put inside.  The donor was 25yrs and were were told we had good quality eggs and that we had been lucky with quantity.

All I can add is that in spite of my joy of being PUPO, my love and support go out to all who are in this game of waiting and hoping.  We are fighters for sure and full of so much love for our future kids.

Odettexxx
 for all the PUPO ladies


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oddette - well done huni you take it easy now PUPO lady xxxx

I agree steph you must stay here, i gonna still gatecrash <welcome or not lol> as its lovely and friendly in here xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just too hot!

Steph -   Great you are focused on your next step.  I know so many girls who have gone to DE and it was the right decision for them. your still on track to be preg by xmas!  

Odette - Oh to be 25! Fantasic, and frosties... you are going to have millions of children at this rate!! 

Ally - Are you coping without the islands?

Emma - Yup... too hot!  Are you flying back to HK for the birth?  When can you fly up until?

Lolli - Hows you?  

Mirra - Hows it all going? 

Hello everyone else.. I'm just to hot to type!  may go for a swim if I can find something that will fit me!

XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello PR's

Phew what a bloody scorcher!!! I have been flopping around like a sloth all day! Just had a nice bit of steak off the bbq - but now hungry again! 

Had a lovely night out with my man on Friday after a particularly good haircut and blow dry - felt fab for first time in months. Ben said that i looked like a different person which is great only I had to wash my hair and cannot blow dry for love nor money so unfortunately have changed back into the old me  

Ophelia - you asked what my current plan was - DHEA, Clearblue monitor and naturally until Oct/ Nov when I will tx again at Lister - round 2! Trying to work out what protocol to suggest. Tempted by natural ivf (saw a great success story on ivfworld.com a girl 'princesslilly' has a very similar history to me FSH 35 etc and she got pregnant on a natural ivf cycle!!!!) and am also interested in flare protocol (although I know nothing about it!) - Glad that you are getting focused on your next tx - well done!

Laura - oh what will I do without shipwrecked - say them all interviewed on T4 today - had to have a break from the sun as I was sweating like a pig on my lounger in the garden!!! Are you going to post a bump piccie?? Whats the decision re the FF wedding of the year?? Hope all going well for you.

Emma - ooh the MIL - good luck on that - hang in there - seems you brought the weather with you!

Linz -   yipee - get ready for the ride!! Come on you follies!!!!

Alegria - hope all well with you - what is your current plan??

Nicki & Mir - hope you are managing in this heat with your little ones  

Pesca - do you have another scan tomorrow? Good luck!!  

Steph, Popsi and bernie  

Odette - wow that is amazing news - sounds like you have a VERY good chance!!  

Carol - well done you trooper - really really happy for you!! 

Lainey - how is it going??

To everyone else - enjoy the barmy weather and speak soon x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't been on since Friday.  So sad to read of 3 BFN's

Popsi.  I can't think of anything else to say except 'really sorry'.  

Steph and Paul.  So so sorry for you it just dashes all your hopes and dreams doesn't it.  I admire how you seem to be picking yourselves up and thinking of the next step.  Good luck and I hope next time is going to be your time.

Berni, really sorry to read about your BFN too.  

It has taken me so long to catch up on 3 days of posts I don't have the energy for personnals right now.

We have had a nice weekend.  Yesterday we visited the sister of my friend who died in the accident that Marcus died in. It was really really nice but just reminded me again how much I miss Kate.  I can't believe that 4 years down the line I am still shocked when I think about the fact that they are never ever coming back.

Today we went to the beach which was really nice.  We live about an hour from a place called West Wittering which always features in the best beaches listings.

Glass of wine is now finishing me off and I think I will end up going to be in a minute.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Team PR 

Steph - As the others have said, you've been such an inspiration for us all and this thread needs you! Please don't ever leave us  

TraceyMohair -    

Pesca - Sorry if I sound too cynical but one of my girfriends and also myself didn't have a good experience with your clinic in the past - we were both told that we shouldn't bother with IVF and go straight to DE but my friend (a PR with immunes and MF too) is now 26wks pg after she switched to another clinic) and that's why I think that sometimes they only look after their precious sucess rates and don't take on the more difficult cases. Hence probably, in my view, the reason for them not wanting to go ahead with your EC and take the risk if you don't have a high number of follies.... Follow your heart and stick to your guns, as the others have said, you are the paying customer  

Odette - Congrats PUPO lady  

Ally - I'm also taking DHEA (just started a couple of wks ago), plan to get fitter and stick to a healthish diet (could do with losing about 10lbs) and hope to cycle again end Oct/early Nov (whilst   for a natural miracle in the meantime)   

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned!

Dh and I have had such a lovely lazy afternoon starting with a nice outdoors lunch in our local pub followed by an afternoon reading the papers whilst sipping chilled rose wine in our patio  

Alegria xxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear steph.that so sad.ur so strong.i hav been 2 west wittering it lovely.i won 2 tickets 2 london irish festival worth Â£50 so that cheered me up.we sat under a tree most of time but did manage a few jigs!has anybody read sarah dobbyn-the fertility diet.not jus foods but way of life 2 help u conceive-cant hurt.it said avoid aspartame which is in diet drinks which i do have a lot off.cant do another ivf at lister.2 dear.emotionally and physically destroyin me.mayb i could try at reprofit with my own eggs b4 de.hav i asked on this thread if anybody has tried with oe?apologies if i hav.is it going 2 b hot all week?luv berniex


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Still struggling to keep up, I've been away at the weekend and I come back and I've lost track again!!

I'm on day 3 of stims on my new protocol of 450 Menopur and Cetrotide, I think I have a few twinges so i'm remaining positive.  I received a letter from my infamous consultant (never seen him) saying that although I have low fertility it is near normal!!! (wish they'd make up their minds) and when I want to continue with treatment to call the hospital! Its a bit late considering I started on Friday. Posted 25th and written 19th. What use is that. 

Odette - Congratulations on PUPO

Steph, Popsi & Bernie - So sorry for the BFN, Keep the chin up and look after yourselves.

All for tonight. H x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Bernie - glad you had a good day out x

Alegria - I have been doing the DHEA since 4th of July so I will be good to go on next tx same time as you - are you doing the Lister again? Sounds like we have the same plan, hoping for a miracle and I need to shift about 10lbs too!! I am 10 stone 4 at the mo and really should be closer to 9 but am being realistic about that not happening so hoping for about 9 and half! How are you finding the DHEA?? Are you using a monitor?? 

Ax


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!

Yes Bernie, avoid aspartame like the plague - I got diahhrea (can never spell that) so badly drinking cranberry juice while pg because I didn't realise it had aspartame in it. I never quite recovered from it - and to think I had been avoidig diet Coke for that very reason.

Laura - what a glorious bump pic! Awwww... it's so great to see you blooming, gal!  

Beans - stay positive and grow those lovely follies!

Odette - fabulous news about your embryos! PUPO lady, eh? God bless ya - and all who implant in you.  

Alegs - only 10lbs? That doesn't sound very overweight to me! Better to relax and enjoy life - exercise can raise testosterone you know...  

Oh Tracey - sweetheart, it must be so, so painful. I can't imagine how painful.  

Ally - are you watching BB? Have you got that to replace Shipwrecked? Loved the chilli challenge tonight - love seeing some of them suffer!

Steph - thinking of you. A pic of you and Gab came up on the screensaver just now and I felt so sad and angry for you. 

Rachel, Beach, Popsi, Nicks, Lolli, Lou, Merse and everyone - smooches!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Miranda that really weird.i jus had 2 glasses of cranberry juice!cant c anymention of aspartame on my oceanspray though.what drinks can i hav?water a bit boring berniex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ocean Spray is fine - I was on a low sugar one by mistake!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

That a relief.will watch out 4 the diahorrea though!berniex


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

I hope you all had an enjoyable sunny weekend!

Ally, I have my scan tomorrow - I really hope things have moved since this last week. I do feel much more bloated than a few days ago and a bit of pain here and there: I hope these are symptoms of follicle growth!!!!    that I get all the follies I need for EC. 
But yes, Alegria, you know you have hit the right point: I think at ACU they do have a problem with poor respondents. I read this also on the Forum - perhaps it was even this thread, I can't recall exactly - and here I am feeling more or less the same: it's amazing that when I started stimming, the DR assured me that they would proceed to EC only with a min number of 4 follies (despite the fact that we only need one!!), and then at my last scan, another Dr told me that they might have to cancel because my 4th follicle was too small - never mind that I have 4 more days of injections?!?! How weird is that?!

Anyway, I am hoping tomorrow's scan will go well, but I am also bracing to fight to have EC - it seems incredible given that I am paying all this dearly on my own ... Wish me luck and strength!!

Hello to everyone else !!!   

XXX Pesca


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I do pesca.what clinic u at?berniex


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

thank you all so much for your lovely words - made me  , but in a nice way xx

Feeling brighter today - went to see my brother and SIL this afternoon - brother was busy decorating and my poor SIL looked absolutely shattered in this heat - she is heavily pregnant, due in October but already looks ready to pop. 

Her neighbour asked me "when are you having your baby?" Ouch!  I know I've got a bit of a belly from the drugs - but...  In my current frame of mind, I just didn't know what to say - mumbled something along the lines of "I'm not pregnant, we're still trying", she just gave me a funny look, so I went and hid indoors - SIL said she is a nosy cow. 

Anyway, we took my 5 year old nephew off their hands so she could have a rest, and went round my Mum's to play in her garden - played bubbles/ball-games/camping for a couple of hours and it really cheered us up. 

No sign of AF yet (just a few mild period pains) but hoping it will come tomorrow so that I can let Reprofit know and start on my treatment plan there.

*Bernie* - glad you also had a nice day  good luck with your plan to go to Reprofit using your own eggs,    from everything I have seen it is an excellent clinic.

*Laura* - love the bump pic, it really suits you  - does everybody know now? as I would imagine that's pretty hard to hide!

*Pesca* - good luck for your scan tomorrow   

*Lainey* - have PM'd you on ******** about maybe meeting on Tuesday?

*Mira* - hope you, Pete and Robert have been enjoying the sunshine 

*Beans* - glad to hear you have now started stimming - good luck    when is your next scan?

*Alegria* - your afternoon with DH sounded lovely 

*Traceymohair* - so sorry about you losing your friends as well as Max in the car accident - so sad  sending you a big 

*Ally* - glad you had a nice time out with your DH and felt good about yourself 

*Popsi* - hope you are feeling a bit better today  thinking of you xx

*Odette *- wonderful news about your transfer of 2 great embies  - well done PUPO lady! And 8 frosties - wow! am rooting for it to work for you    - when do you test?

*Emma* - glad you are having a great time over here, in spite of MIL driving you  !

*Ophelia* - sending you lots of 

Lolli, Beachy, Rachel - hi 

 to everyone else xx

love Steph
xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning girls  

Laura - I like the pic too!!    Btw, have you & Tim decided anything about the wedding??

Emma - Hope you have survived your 'break' with the MIL  

Steph - Thinking of you and Paul  

Popsi - Hope you're feeling a bit better now  

Beans - Good luck on your tx   

Mir - If I was taller I'd be ok but I'm only 5ft 1 so if I put a little bit of extra weight on it shows v quick         I've been trying to wear all my lovely old summer clothes but they're all tight    
I know I just need to move my   and zip my    to get back to my usual 8st soon 

Big love to you all,
Alegria x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Steph - I test on the 6th of August -  flying home tonight form Barcelona pupo and a little tanned 

Thanks for our support   and thinking of you too.



odettex


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Odette - You go girl      

Nix - Good luck at ARGC today


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I've been too busy to post for a long time but I have been reading. You do natter a lot so I don't think I can remember what everyone's said so apologies for not doing many personals.

First of all, Steph, I am sooooo sorry for your result. Life is not fair hun!! Lot of hugs and kisses from me!  I'm impressed that you've already booked your next appt at a new clinic. You are really efficient! I've been contemplating of going abroad and mentioned this to DH but he doesn't seem too keen so I have done nothing about it, not even looked into which clinic would be best for us.  But I will try and persuade him. We are thinking of going on holiday to Turkey in August so maybe we could have a consultation with Jimemed... It's a very short notice, though. How long did you have to wait for an initial appt?

Does anyone know Mr Rajat Goswamy at The Harley Street Fertility Centre http://www.harleystreetfertility.co.uk/? He also treats in Reading and Mauritius. DH's colleague knows some people who've had success with him. Are there any ff's who know him?



ophelia said:


> As for me I'm looking into maybe having some reiki. Has anyone of you girls had reiki and if so what did you think of it/ what were your experiences? Any lurkers out there feel free to PM me with your knowledge of reiki too.
> Don't know anything about it but understand it's a form of healing? ( could do with some healing to kick start my ovaries into producing more follies for a start.  ) Not sure if it will benefit fertility but I'm willing to try everything once.


Ophelia, I go to a meditation class every Wednesday and our teacher is a Reiki master. She gives each of us reiki while we meditate. I've also had some proper sessions with her. I really love it, it's really relaxing and I find it amazing how I feel different energies going through my body. But it has not helped me to get pregnant, yet. I'm actually going to do a Reiki 1 course myself with my med teacher in September. It is a form of healing, and I'm doing it in order to be able to heal myself. If I've understood correctly, reiki practitioner channels energies from the universe into the patient. She can also feel the energies within the patients body and can tell when there are problems with different areas. I think it's something you should try and see yourself, eveyone feels it differently. I have a friend who's got 13 year old twins who were conceived with IVF. She tried a few tx's and it was the attempt during which she had reiki that she conceived. So she really thinks it helped her.

I just got my DHEA!!!! It only took 7 days. I'm impressed! I still feel normal and my wrinkles are still there after my first tablet!!! 

 to those who've had BFN and  to those testing soon!

Now really need to go back to my work (fetal heart monitor manual  !!!)!
Minttu
x

/links


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello 

Just a quickie as have only had chance to skim read the last few pages.

Opheilia, Steph, Bernie and Popsi 

Laura - I love the bump pic- it is a very impressive bump for 14 weeks!!

Emma- gosh - looking at your ticker you have not got long!!!

Hello gabs - good luck with the move etc...

Congats Nicki and Carol

Good luck Odette! that's a great number of eggs and embryos!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me jumping on here but wondered if anyone can offer any words of wisdom!!!

I started my first ICSI cycle at the Chiltern and have just had to stop due to not responding properly.

I started DR on day 21 with Buserelin (sniffing) and injecting 150 Gonal F on 17th July. On my day 7 scan, I only had 1 follicle on my right and 3 on my left and a very thin womb lining, they upped the dose to 300 Gonal F and did a scan 2 days later to find lots more follies but very tiny and no change to my womb lining. They did a blood test and my levels hadn't moved since before stimming. They then decided to stop the cycle last Friday.

I had a follow up with the consultant today. Basically the diagnosis was "it looks like your ovaries are just not very good", sure he could have put that nicer!!!! Said it was unusual for someone of my age - great, I love to be different!!!! Looks like both me and OH are both reproductively challenged!! Basically our only chance now is to wait for my next AF (prob in about 4 weeks) go for a different series of blood tests on Day 2 and IF and only IF my levels of 'something' - can't remember what - are high enough they will put me on maximum dose to try and get 1 or 2 good eggs as I probably won't get many at all, he did say with my age this wasn't as bad as if I was older and only doing a cycle with 1 or 2 eggs. I won't be able to start on that cycle even if the bloods come back ok as they take 4-5 days so I will be too late to start so will be end of Sept before I can start again, if at all. 

They did test my blood on Friday to see if we were doing the injections right or whether it was some sort of technical problem but looks like we were which he actually said was a shame, it woud have been better if we had been doing them wrong as that wouldn't have been as bad as what the results actually meant!!

Can anyone let me know what they will test for on Day 2 and what the level needs to be to proceed and whether this abandoned cycle is as bad as my consultant made it sound?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice!!!

Jal


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Jal,

SNAP - i've just had my first ICSI t/x cancelled, due to my low response, i had 1 medium sized follicle and another 6 minitures didn't show up until 3 days later. I have been advised to start again on an higher dosage in October. I was on Synarel (sniffing) and then 225 Gonal F.

I was told exactly the same thing that my ovaries weren't responding correctly for my age and that my FSH level was high at 12.2. Not to expect much next time around, but to keep my fingers crossed. My doctor was quite abrupt about it as well  

After a week to get my head around it, i am now feeling much more positive, at least we get to try again  

Not sure what they will be checking, unless it's your FSH levels. Good luck with your next t/x.


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Jal,

Sorry to hear about your problems. I can't believe how insensitive your doc was!! 

Not sure if I can help but I've always had blood tests on day2 for FSH, E2 (oestradiol) (and prolactin, not sure ??). FSH should ideally be below 10 but there are many women who've had succesful cycles with higher levels. E2 should not be too high either (not sure what exactly) - mine is almost always slightly raised and my clinic does a scan at the beginning of the cycle to check the activity in the ovaries. If there already are follicles growing it's not a good start for stimulation as the drugs might just stimulate those ones and not grow more of them. So ideally the oestradiol should be low and there should be no ovarian activity.

I've never used Gonal F but to me a dose of 150 seems very low. I've always taken 600IUs of either Puregon or Merional or a combination of these. So sounds like they could have upped your dose to try to get more follicles. Actually, 4 follicles doesn't sound that bad to me. If they are growing at correct pace I don't quite understand why they had to abandon the cycle...?

As for the lining, my clinic gives me Viagra and heparin to increase the blood flow to the uterus and this usually helps. There are also things that you can do at home to try to grow the lining (I've already written about these in another thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149336.msg2297160#msg2297160).

Hope you can start another tx soon! Good luck!
Minttu
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Jal!

Your cons just told you one big heap o' bollix! It's not rare at all to get a poor response on your first cycle - this is the busiest thread on FF, as proof.

And anyway, I don't think that was a poor response considering you were downregged and started on SUCH a low dose. Lots of follies appeared when they upped the dose, so they are there.

I wouldn't stick with this clinic - they sound like charlatans! Top dose can be up to 800iu that we've been told, and we've all been on 450iu without downregging to get 1-6 eggs. So 150 is piddly - the Lister even treats people in their 20s with 225iu.

Your ovaries aren't shot - go to a clinic that knows the difference. Get an AMH test and write to that cons telling him the result! Mind you, he sounds such a pillock he probably wouldn't know what you were talking about...  

Chin up gal - you aren't a poor resonder!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Miranda7 - thanks for that response, 1st time I have laughed all day anyway!!! The nurses are really great at the Chiltern but the consultant doesn't have the best people skills!!! I think he likes to tell people the worst rather than the best scenario. The clinic is only 10miles away from me so chose it for convenience more than anything but after today I am tempted to get a 2nd opinion.

Fishface and Minttu - thanks also for replying - you all made me feel alot better.

They have never actually told me my FSH results but as I always got the go ahead to go to next stage i.e DR and Stimming, I'm assuming they were all fine. I guess being a newbie to this I tend to realise what questions I should have asked after I get home and ask everyone on FF.

They did say they put me on a conservative dose because of my age - pesonally I don't consider 35 to be young to be having IVF and they didn't want me to overstimulate, I do think they should scan before day 7 if everyone reacts differently as they could have increased the dose sooner and given it a better chance.

Jal x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Am I the only one that can't see Laura's bump pic?  I can only see the pic with her kitty cats.

Minty- How exciting, I will be looking forward to having reiki now and fingers crossed it will help me into getting a sticky BFP too like your friend.  If nothing else I can't go wrong with having a go at something that is relaxing. 
How long have you gone to meditation classes for? Does it help you with visualisations to imagine a baby growing inside you and stuff like that?
I could do with that. Good luck for the course if you decide to learn reiki.
Have you ever had crystal healing done?

I'm going for my first session on Thursday, she said she will talk things through with me first about my history,childhood etc to look for possible reasons, then do crystal healing with reiki thrown in and also have a look at my feet   (good luck to her  ) as she does reflexology too.
She also does "sekhem" which is a bit deeper than reiki apparently so will ask her about that as well as I have never heard of it.
Seems like first session will be a bit of everything to see what would suit me best but I'm really keen on the reiki so will make sure she does some of that.

She also said she wants to do reflexology on my DH to help with his swimmers so I've told him to give it a shot.

Off to have my dinner but will catch up later. My hands are burning/stinging like mad. Boiled fish in the microwave for the cats and when I took out the tub (had the fish in an ice cream tub) the sides just went and boiling hot fish-water all over my hands,leg and my newly hoovered and mopped floor!!
Had my hands under running cold water for aaaages but still hurts.  Finding it hard to type as need to run off and cool my hands every 2 minutes.

Love to all.


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Ophelia - OUCH!!! That must have hurt!!! Put some aloe vera on your hands hun.  

Sounds like you've found a real gem if she does reflexology too! I've never heard of sekhem, though...

Yes, my teacher does crystals too. Actually last Wednesday we did crystal meditation in the class and it was powerful (we used Moss Agate for two meditations). She's also used crystals when I've had a private session with her - last time (that was after ET) she used a Midwife's stone under my pillow and one on my lower tummy. 

I love crystals, I think they feel lovely to touch and can be very powerful. 

Enjoy your session on Thursday!!
Minty
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ophelia !! ouch !! and nope i cant see Lauras picture either


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I had my follow up at Guy's this morning.  They didn't really say very much.  What they did say was:
I was on the highest dose of gonal f that they prescribe - 300 ui.  They had my last FSH reading down as being October 07, ie only 8 months before IVF.  However, it was actually October 06!
That at least my one egg did fertilise normally and grow into an 8 cell embie by day 3 as expected.

The main thing they did say is that my chance at 42 is only about 10% and that I stand as good a chance natrually as I do IVF.  That doesn't make sense to me as when you try naturally you are never 100% certain that you had sex at the right time, that the sperm made it to the egg or that the egg fertilised.  At least with IVF you know you have an embryo that just has to do two things, divide properly and implant.

I have started to take 75 mg of DHEA now to see if that helps things along.

I have a real bee in my bonet about not trying to get pg once I turn 43 at the end of November.  I know some people say what is the difference between being 42 and 11 months and 43 and one month but I think you just have to draw the line somewhere.


Sorry about the me post but does anyone have any words of wisdom.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear tracey i am 43 on sat!dont get 2 fixed on the age if u can-it only put pressure on you.think sperm can live 4 up 2 5 days.ifu use ovulation testin kit u can best day a try around.i hav found a good book bout natural pgncy call the fertility diet by sarah dobbyn.how 2 maximise ur chances of havin a baby at any age.hope that helps berniex


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Bernie.  The trouble with all the books about maximising chances they tell you not to do anything that is enjoyable!  I am not a very self disciplined person.  I keep trying to not drink coffee but end up thinking 'surely one a day can't hurt'
I'm the same with alcohol.  Even drinking water seems beyond me when I am not actually in tx.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I know.i dont think i think my dh 2 give up the beer 4 3 months!but jus dont get 2 hung up over age thing!berniex


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I know.i dont think i think my dh 2 give up the beer 4 3 months!but jus dont get 2 hung up over age thing!berniex


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

TraceyMohair - Their highest dose of 300 seems too low for PRs like us. I was on 450 at the Lister (and believe that they can put you on as high as 600 if needed). I find it strange him saying that you have the same chances with a natural pg as with IVF   At least with IVF they're suppose to select the best/strongest embie to be put back in.... And I don't know about you but dh and I find timing BMS too stressful and when he saw all the ovulation sticks and baby books by my bedside he's actually nicknamed our bedroom 'the lab'...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

AF arrived full force today and pretty painful so haven't done much - been so hot and sticky don't think I'd have done much anyway! 

*Lainey* - am looking forward to seeing you for a coffee tomorrow 

*ParisNix* - you've gone quiet - hope you are OK! 

*Swinny, Juicy* and *TraceyM* - how is the stimming going?

*Tracey* - sorry your follow-up was a bit negative  - would you consider changing clinics to maybe the Lister, where they are very experienced at treating older patients/PRs and would have you on a higher dose/maybe have a few tricks up their sleeve ie clomid protocol etc? Might at least be worth a consult with them for a second opinion to see if they agree with your first doctor.

*Ophelia* - ouch!!! so sorry you burnt your hands  how are they feeling now?

*Jal* - welcome to the thread  - so sorry you got cancelled - I know how it feels and it sucks  Was this an NHS cycle or private? I agree with the others - 150 is a tiny doe and I don't think you are a poor responder - with the right dose of drugs from the start it sounds like you would get a nice crop of eggs, and at 35 most of them should be good quality.  And if the downregging shut you down too much, you could try a short protool cycle, with no downregging. Don't lose heart  unfortunately the first cycle is often a steep learning curve but the lessons learned are invaluable for the second try. Will you be staying at the Chiltern or maybe trying somewhere else? ideally somewhere that would scan you before 7 days have passed? Good luck whatever you decide to do    



minttuw said:


> E2 should not be too high either (not sure what exactly) - mine is almost always slightly raised and my clinic does a scan at the beginning of the cycle to check the activity in the ovaries. If there already are follicles growing it's not a good start for stimulation as the drugs might just stimulate those ones and not grow more of them. So ideally the oestradiol should be low and there should be no ovarian activity.


*Minty *- just wanted to point out that as far as I know this rule is only true in long protocol, if you have downregged first. If you are a poor responder doing a short protocol then the more small antral follicles showing at baseline scan the better. (sorry but didn't want anyone to worry if they had antral follciles showing at their first scan!)  If you are interested in a consult with the Jinemed docs, they do regularly come to London for a weekend to meet English patients - in fact you just missed them this last weekend.  They usually advertise them on http://www.ivfturkey.com/Default.aspx?Lng=1 at the top of the page. Unfortunately Istanbul is a long way up from most of the holiday/beachy places so would be maybe a long journey/extra flight if you was to do it while on holiday. What do you do for a living? proof reading/publishing? Good luck hon 

*Odette* - hope you had a safe journey home and that the rest of your 2ww passes quickly with a fantastic result at the end of it!    

Alegria, Be Lucky, Popsi, Fishface, Bugle and Miranda - hi! 

 to the rest of you!

Steph xx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Inconceivable*4th IVF - Reprofit - this time with DE - August '08*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now ttc naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - Jinemed consultation 26/07/08*Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - due to start 01/08/08 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment at Ceram sometime next year - on waiting list*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start 03/08/08
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Beans33*
2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/08/08*Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/08/08*Swinny*4th ICSI - currently stimming - EC ??/07/08*TracyM*3rd DIVF - currently stimming - first scan 25/07/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - testing 03/07/08*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - donor's EC 21/07/08 - ET 24/07/08 2 transferred/8 frosties - testing 06/08/08*Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali May*
1st IVF - May/June 2008 - tested negative  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08*Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has appointment ARGC 28/7/08 *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Popsi*2nd IVF - DHEA trial at IVF Wales - converted to IUI - tested negative 26/07/08  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Stephjoy*4th ICSI - (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI)) - Jinemed - tested negative 26/07/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *Tracymohair*1st IVF - June 2008 - tested negative  Follow-up 07/08/08 - hoping to try again Aug/Sept '08*PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! next scan 4/7/08 - due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - 1st scan ??/??/08*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - 1st scan ??/??/08 *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* - Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya 

Well had my final scan yesterday and I’ve got 6 good sized follies, one is 21mm already so I think we may lose that one unfortunately as the others are between 12 and 17mm. I have my trigger shot tonight at some point (just waiting for my the clinic to tell me when) and then EC on Thursday. Wish me luck.

Steph   I haven’t been on for a few days and I was gutted when I saw your news. I am so sorry honey. What can I say, I really had hoped that this was your time. Hope that you and Paul are looking after each other. I see you’ve got a plan B sorted already, I’ve heard brilliant things about Reprofit in the Czech Republic.Please don’t go from this thread, we are your friends here and no matter what happens or what route you have decided to take, we’d all like to be able to be there for you and share the ups and downs. Bless you aswell for asking how I’m doing when you must be feeling wretched. I am doing ok sweetie xx

Odette   So pleased for you chicky. That’s an amazing result. Well done on being PUPO, I am hopefully right behind you.

Carol – Whhoooo Hoo!! Well done Mrs  

Laura – That’s a fab piccie, check out the bump already!!! Yep, I have been on DHEA still. Been taking it for over a year now, so fingers crossed for some lovely eggies. 

Beachy and Mirra -  

Popsi – So sorry to see your news. Take good care of you and DH and give yourselves some time to mourn  

Ophelia – Hiya matey, sorry to hear your news too. I would efinitely start having scans a few months before your tx so that they can monitor how many andral follies you have and go with the best month so that you get the best chance. Good luck babes xxx

Tracey – Have you read Inconceivable?? I would recommend it if you haven’t.

Emma   Hello you and thanks. So how long are you over for??

Bernie – Sorry to hear your news too   xxxx
Spounds like you had a lovely day out and had some fun, you go girl!!

Pesca – Right with you hun with the pain and the bloating, my twinges actually woke me up this morning…ouch!! All good though as that means they’re all cooking nicely. When is your next scan?? I am routing for you     

Jal – Sorry your first tx was cancelled. Snap, my first two were cancelled due to poor response. Are you at an NHS clinic or private?? I was on the NHS and miraculously, as soon as I went privately everything went according to plan. Have they said which tests they want to carry ourt with you??

Anyway, better get my backside in the shower and off to work, I've got a bezillion things to do before I finish work on Wednesday

Love and hugs to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

apologies if this is quick, but I am at work and am being sneaky for a few secs ...

Swinny, wow, that's fab news - all those good follies ... I feel we're in this together - guess what, althoguh I still have 4 follies of which one was small they'v decided to go ahead with EC, so I'll have my trigger shot tonight too!!! Hurra! And EC is also happening on Thursday!!! So, I wish you all    and great luck!!! I'll be sitting waiting for the EC on Thursday thinking you'll be doing the same !!!

Hello to everyone and especially to Jal - I almost had my tx cancelled due to poor response, but I seem to understand from the others that if you change clinic or protocol your reaction can change dramatically. I'm afraid I 'm on my first trial so I don't have many words of wisdom ... GOOD LUCK!!!! 

XXX Pesca


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning all  

Steph - Thanks for the updated list - you're a star!!!   

Swinny - Good luck for EC on Wednesday    

Pesca - You too, good luck for Thursday     

Have a good day everyone!!  

Alegria x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

JAL,  I agree with what everyone else has said - 300 is not the generally used max, many girls are on MUCH more, sounds like they made a mess of your stimms, you will get there. i wldn't recommend him having had bad epxerinces with him a few times.  i think he is quite a ncie chap but fear he really doesnt know what he's doing.  

all, HELLO!  and thankfully it rained last night in London so it is a reasonable day and not sticky, yuck!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks so much for replying to my post!! I will try and get to know you all soon!!!

Stephjoy - it was a private cycle, haven't been told how much yet for the cancelled tx!!! I guess they will test my FSH and AMH on day 3 of next AF.

Anna - yes, what were your bad experiences? I read a few things on him on here and most were pretty positive but after this 1st cycle I am not too sure any more, you do have to really push him for a straight answer and you always feel that he is trying to get you out the door asap, on the plus side the nurses are lovely!! I really wanted to stay at the Chiltern as it is so convenient but from what people are recommending this might not be my best option - not very convenient if I have to have multiple cycles vs 1 at a better clinic!!!

Jal


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Steph, good to hear from you - such a bummer isn't it, BFN and then AF to rub it in.  Not a good day for AF - far too hot!  Mine arrived Sunday, yuk but Lister insist day 1 was yesterday so my first day of clomid is today, and start menopur tomorrow.

Have had one of my two tablets for the day and feel sick already!  Hope you are taking it easy.

Swinny, great news about your follies.  Good luck for EC  , and to you Pesca

tracey mohair - sorry about that follow up, sounds rubbish.  I agree that you should get a second opinion and maybe get a higher dose of stimms somewhere else and get your AMH tested.  Also that you shouldn't get hung up on your age, you have a young son and at 42/43/44, whenever, it's still reasonable to be trying to give him a sibling. I think I mentioned my friend who had a baby at 45.5 this year, and her older child is 7....they are all v happy.  I can understand wanting to draw the line somewhere of course but I wouldn't pick 43 just because you think it's 'too old' - anyway you don't look anything like 42 in your pic !!  

Ophelia, hope your hands are cooler today, poor you that sounded really  

hello everyone else


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Another quickie from me as we're leaving the MIL's today (  ) and going to DH's sister's in Wiltshire for a night (  ) and then on to Kent to see my family & friends - we fly back on the 7th and land on the 8th.  Not really pleased at having to go to Wiltshire but DH's sister kicked up a fuss that we hadn't planned to stay at her house (even though we went to her work last week and took her out for lunch), and because she's a little madam and soooo spoilt everyone in DH's family seems to pander to her every whim.  Anyway, 'nuff of my moaning....

Steph -   sorry to hear AF is a killer.  But on a positive note it now means you can sort out your dates for Reprofit.  Glad you had a good time with your nephew the other day.  I used to find spending time with my little nephew to be a real tonic when I was going though tx - not sure why really, as I used to find it hard being around other people's kiddies. 

Swinny & Pesca - Sending you masses of luck for EC  

Tracey - sorry to hear your FU wasn't a positive experience.  For what it's worth, I agree with Juicy  

Juicy - Good luck for your first injection tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else.  Gotta go as need to get on the road.  

xxxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

TracyMohair - Sorry to hear your news, personally I think the same as everyone else, you should try another hospital.  I'm getting a little fed up with these hospitals and their negative attitude, how about telling you with a little bit more compassion.  I mean who is too old these days, according to the statistics we are all too old! Keep on going and I agree try the lister, I was under a consultant there for years and he was lovely. I'm going to try either there or abroad if this doesn't workout this time.  I've got my appointment through 1st Sept just in case I need it, I only rang last week.  Keep positive and chin up, it happened once before it can happen again.

Jal - did I send you a message? I was going to but maybe I did it on July/Aug.

Steph - Hope you feel a little better soon.

Good luck with EC & ET. My scan is tomorrow so wish me luck as I was cancelled this time last time! I do feel a lot more twinges than before so fingers crossed.  I also start Acupuncture tonight after my horrible dentist appointment.

H x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry forgot to say, Jal have you tried the Nuffield hospital near Wexham Park hospital - I think that is near the chilterns.  I know one of the fertility nurses and she is so nice, she sat at the golf club where I work one day and chatted to me for a least an hour about my treatment and what to expect.  I'd try there.  We are kind of in the same boat, I was on 150 now 450. H x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beans - Good luck on your scan


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

sorry to all that have had BFN's    

Good luck to those currently undergoing tx too, especially if you have upcoming scans/appointments!    

Jaz and Tracy Mo - I think you should both get second opinions!  Jaz, 150 is pitifully low, with the d/r as well I'm amazed you got any follicles at all.  I was 34 whan I started and the lowest dose I was on is 225.  And Tracy, how can they say your chances are the same trying naturally?  I would say that must mean that they're not very good as a clinic then!  Please both of you, don't be put off by these negative experiences and I hope you can find clinics where they are more supportive and positive!

Well had a rollercoaster weekend.  Arrived in the UK on Saturday and went to visit family and then spent the evening at my parents new house which I love because it's a replica of the house we sold before we came to France!  

On Sunday we went to Nirvana Spa near Reading and it was faaaaaantastic. If you live in the area I heartily recommend it, it really lives up to it's name!  If you can, have a go in the celestial flotation pool. It's a little round pool and the water is really salty so you float in it, effortlessly.  The current makes you float around the pool really slowly; they turn down the lights and play some relaxing music and the ceiling is decorated with constallations so if you keep your eyes open you see all the stars above you, it's beautiful!

Then Monday was the dreaded appointment at the ARGC.  I get so stressed about these things, it's almost as bad as a job interview.  We saw someone called Dr Omar who was very nice and very positive about our chances.  In a nutshell has recommended a hysteroscopy to check that everything's ok up there , immune testing and possibly ICSI (although he agrees with my French doc that DH's sperm is ok, he agrees with my assessment that with our not particularly hot fert rates, ICSI is probably the way to improve the numbers of available embryos).  Interestingly though, having gone through my history, Dr Omar seems to think that the low fert rates could be due to conditions in the lab here in Paris and not down to crappy egg quality at all...  I'm also glad to say that he views me as young in if terms unlike my doc here who made me feel as though I was totally decrepit with my crap eggs at age 35.  

The bad news is we have to wait another month to do anything cos it's too soon since my last attempt, they like you to have had 2 periods before they start.  And then we're going to have to do a flipping monitoring cycle in September which puts the kybosh on our holiday to Jamaica but at least we can spend that money on the tx instead.  Then if all goes well with the monitoring cycle we'll be off again in October, at which point I'll have to move back to the UK for the duration as they do bloods and/or scans daily and sometimes twice daily... 

They also did a sperm analysis on DH which, as usual, came back "fine" and then marched us off for the really difficult bit - payment!  We'd already paid a £50 deposit so once we added the sperm analysis and the rest of the money for the initial consult we paid another £150 yesterday.... So far, so expensive!  If anyone is thinking of the ARGC and wondering about costs, I am going to try to keep records and will let you know if you like.

So the appointment was sort of positive but I don't feel exactly relaxed about things because everything is still so uncertain.  We won't know anything at all until after this monitoring cycle so I don't feel that we've really moved on at all. I mean, I wanted the immune testing anyway and I have been pushing for ICSI for the longest time...  
but DH seemed to be expecting me to feel so positive after the appointment so I felt I had to say yeah it was great when really I'm no wiser than I was when we got there.  

So my heart was still a bit heavy but I was trying to put a positive spin on things when, on our way back to Folkestone we went to meet one of my closest and loveliest friends and her fiance.  Who hesitantly told me that she's 3 months pregnant. She told me that she'd cried at the thought of telling me cos she knows how badly we want kids, which almost made me feel even worse. I'm so happy for her, but coming off the back of that appointment it was a real blow, especially as she's always given me the impression that she wasn't that bothered about having kids.  But I smiled and laughed and congratulated them both and teased her for being worried about telling me and so on.  Then we left them to drive back to the eurotunnel and France.  DH and I were talking about it and then I just started crying and couldn't stop for about an hour.  I am truly happy for her but it still hurts that it's her and not me, especially as they'd only just decided to try.  Why is it that people who arent bothered manage it at the drop of a hat?  Worse, she's a year older than I am and he's nearly 50 so that's a real slap in the face!  

I seriously considered giving up on tx after that, and just concentrating on adoption, cos the thought of waiting another month and then doing this monitoring thing and paying all that money for the immune testing (minimum £780) and then waiting to find out if the FSH and hysteroscopy are ok and THEN doing another cycle, quite possibly on a long protocol and still not being pregnant at the end of it.....  well it's beyond depressing.  But if I don't try then I know I'll spend the rest of my life thinking "what if...?" and blaming myself for not having tried absolutely everything.

Then this morning have just had a row with my mum on the phone cos DH told me she cornered him over the weekend to "talk" to him about our issues, after I'd specifically asked her NOT to because I know he'll just get embarrassed and not know what to say and generally feel uncomfortable.  We were chatting at the spa on Sunday and I said he'd been great under the circs and I've said on many occasions that he knows he has my parents' support. And she asked whether she should talk to him about it and I said no for the reasons mentioned previously but she went ahead and did it anyway and predictably he ran off as soon as he could get away and mentioned it to me yesterday.  Then when I spoke to her about it on the phone this morning, she got all upset cos I simply asked her to respect my wishes and not try to talk to him about these things!  How is that in any way supportive of us in this situation?  I understand why she felt the need to talk to him cos she's aware that the bloke sometimes feels a bit left out. But why go against my wishes and then get upset when I pull her up about it?  She was in the kitchen with me on the handsfree while I was speaking to her and firstly got all snippy and defensive and said words to the effect of "well, I didn't realise that he was of that calibre, I won't bother in future" then went totally silent and started bashing the dishes around so I just said bye to thin air and hung up on her.

So here I am back in France with nothing to do but fill out adoption forms and play the blasted waiting game some more.  I know we've got so many things in the works that I should be really excited and positive but it all just feels like so much hard work at the moment that I just feel tired.  Or maybe that's just AF at work I think she's due soon so hopefully this feeling will pass once she's been and gone...

Oh well, that's quite enough rambling from me, hope you're all well 

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow Nix, that was a post and a half  

You've definately been to hell and back this weekend  

Someone once said to me that the people that make the best parents are given the struggle to conceive because they can cope with it! Bloody unfair if you ask me, but it's the circumstance we're all in   My friends without children have all said i will be the last to know if they fall, because they couldn't bear telling me. Do they not realise that actually makes you feel worse  

Haven't even heard of the Nirvana Spa and it's in my neck of the woods - will have to look into that  

Don't be too despondant about your appointment, you did get one result that you wanted and it wasn't all doom and gloom, you can still have another go. Plus you'll have me to cycle with if your t/x is in October - hopefully that's a good thing  

Get your fighting spirit back Nix


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Cheers Tracy, how are you coping with this crazy weather, are you friedfishface again?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I said that to DH last night   So glad i'm not d/r at the moment, i'd spontaniously combust!!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Nix   - not surprised you are exhausted with it all and feeling despondent.  You're only human you know!  There is so much to do, so much to organise, so much to think about, worrying about the money, the family politics, when you are going to get a holiday, when will you know the answer to the big question 'is this all going to end in a baby for us'....

It's great that you had some relaxation while here but you still deserve a bit more than that!

Anyway, from an objective perspective, I think your consult sounds really positive. Even though you are unsure, I think it's cool that eg he mentioned the lab conditions in France - they are SO important and could well be a factor.  A different lab might suit your eggs and embies so much better.  And someone who believes in you as opposed to moaning about your egg quality could make a huge diff too!

I think this is the absolute point between tx when the idea of doing it all again seems more than you can possibly stomach but as fishface says, you have the strength, your batteries just need recharging a bit.  By the time of the cycle, you'll have your mojo back!

Shame about bumping into your friends - timing eh?  It's good to have a good cry though


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Nix - For what you've said I think your appt was v positive. And remember that everyone that cycles there rave about Mr T and his team. I know is hard hun but we must keep faith    

I'm at the moment in real catch 22 and wonder if anyone can give me some thoughts: I'm not working at the moment (well, I'm busy doing a bit of consultancy and helping out my dh in his business but nothing major and v flexible). Well, I've been job hunted for a 6-12 mths maternity cover (off all things   )and decided to go along to the interview just to see what they had to say. Well, the money is good but the location is not (I live in SW London and the office is in Angel, more than 2hrs commuting bach and forth) and I explained that I really need time flexibility in the job, maybe working 4 days a week in the office and 1 from home or buying extra holidays from them as I need it (as I'm already planning ahead for when I want to start cycling again) which they said it wouldn't be possible as they didn't want to create a precedent for their other employees, etc. Ok, I've politely turned the the job down. They came back and now offered everything I wanted to as they believe I'm def. the right person for the job. Even though money wise dh and I are ok with me not working for the time being, I love my work and it is a v good company and job title for my CV (which already has a 6 mths gap as I've given up my old job in the end of Jan...). The biggest issue is, I'm already stressed out about what am I going to say to them when I start cycling again end of Oct/early Nov and really need to take time off for scans, ec and etc, just 2/3 mths into the job (because of their location logistically it won't be possible to just 'pop out' during lunch break for these... Also, I'll have to fit and squeeze things in between as this job involves quite a bit of travelling abroad to visit clients and attend trade fairs... Do you girls think it would still be doable and I'm just worrying to much or would I be creating even more stress for myself during tx?? DH & I feel that with my age and history we really only have a v short window of opportunity to give it a proper go and that should be our priority. I totally agree with that and don't want to become one of those career womem that look back and regret it but also sometimes I worry that I'll end up without a family AND a career. Why it has to be all sooo difficult??   

Any thoughts will be hugely appreciated  

Alegria xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Alegria, I would a) take the offer as the huge compliment it is and b) re read the fact that you feel stressed just THINKING about ducking out for appts....I imagine you are not the kind of person who could do the job half-assed and not care about bunking off for appts and stuff and so it's inevitable it will stress you which is the entire reason you gave up your last, very good, job.

A year out of the workplace is a perfectly acceptable sabbatical and I wouldn't worry that you are ruining your job prospects by not taking this one and concentrating on your tx.  I honestly think that once the tx starts, you will be relieved that you can give it your all and not have work to worry about.  I think it's wonderful that you and your DH decided to take this step, and it's a big sacrifice on your part to give up your job so I would not like to hear about you being anxious in a month or two about when your scan dates are in case they clash with overseas trips etc!

Just my humble opinion!  congrats on the offer, whatever you decide xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like you've already made your mind up Alegria that this isn't the job for you anyway  

How about confessing to them now and see if they're still interested, that way you take the stress out of starting and then messing them about  

Good luck - let us know what you decide - it's nice to be needed though isn't it?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you Juicy & Fishface - It's indeed a v stressful job in a fast paced invironment (international sales).  In my old job I had to be constantly dealing with phone calls/emails on my blackberry even when on holidays... Yes, it's v flatering to be needed   but the reason I got job hunted in the first place is because I have v especific skills and a good reputation in my industry and I know can't possibly afford to mess with it now. On the other hand I miss my work and am worried about a long CV gap...


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Juicy 

Oops Alegs sneaked in there!  Hey hon, thanks for the encouragement re the ARGC.  As for your career diliemma coo it's a tuff one!  It does sound like it's a great opportunity but it also sounds like it could be a bit difficult to fit around tx with the travelling.  The extremely long commute is off-putting too...

What is extremely positive is that you look so fabulous on paper and you did so well at the interview(s) that they were willing to comply with your requests re flexible working.  Also you say that you and your DH are coping ok on his salary alone just now so that's good too.

But taking the job would ease any possible financial worries and would also look better on your cv than a gap of a whole year.  So basically it comes down to how you'd cope with that commute and much it would affect tx.  I think in order to answer that you'd need some idea of of much travel abroad would you have to do; how long would the trips be and how often?  The possibility of buying extra holiday is very tempting and will be a great help for tx so as long as you don't have to spend 2 weeks of every month abroad...

Have you tried doing a pros and cons list?  And then rating each item on the list on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being not very important and 10 being essential...?  Maybe that will help?

I'm in a similar dilemma myself at the moment, although leaning towards not taking up the position so I'm certainly not in the best position to give you unbiased advice as to whether to take it or not,     but I would definitely suggest doing the pros and cons thing cos only you know how important certain aspects are to you.
xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Alegria

I'm in a similar position to you....but I started my job thinking the priority in my life is ttc so i'm not going to muck around and worry about travelling etc when i'm doing the IVF thing.

Basically i told my work place that i'd 'put off' having some tests done which I needed to take some time off out of the business to get done and which would be over a 2/3 week period.  They accepted this and there were no questions asked when i was going for my scans etc...

Of course taking a sabbatical is nice too! I also did this recently and it really recharged my batteries... in fact i'm sure i got better grade embys this time round because i was more relaxed.  I live in SW London too.... and getting to work on the District line is the most stressful thing ever !!

Good luck with your decision.

x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Nix & Paw - Amazing how we not only have to cope with IF but also how we juggle it with our careers/work commitments... it's just not fair


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to post and say I'm still around just really busy at the moment, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

wotcha BG!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beachy!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

girls

I am thinking of getting DHEA to try naturally, any idea how long its safe to take it for ??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya girls, don't know about any of you but could do witha  long holiday


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Before I forget - HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROOZIE!!!   Hope you're having a lovely day being spoiled!

Beachie - take a holiday birdie! If ever you were in need of a sun-soaked break it's now - go for it!

Nix - ach, poor you. What a loathsome time you're having. I think I'd be tempted to make it into a holiday if I could. Is there someone you can stay with in Londres where you'd have a right old laugh while having tx? Then have DH over for the last week and put yourselves up in a swanky hotel?

Alegs - I think I'd take it, but let them know you're having medical treatment during the job and will need time off for that. Sod flexitime - you want just to have the time off without having to make it up. Can you not do any of the job from home?

Beans - the best of luck for tomorrow! May you be bursting with follicles!

Tracey Mohair - don't be downhearted! Your situation isn't as black as they're painting it, honest.

Bah - can't remember what's going on with everyone else!

Will pop by later if I can.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir - hello sweetie, can't believe R is a month old already, where has the time gone? How is he? And you of course


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We're fine! Just getting to grips with it all. Still mixed feeding - he can feed for two hours off me and still take five ounces of formula, so I think I'm stuck with it!

I don't know where the time goes, really I don't. 

How are you? Feeling any more positive about tx? Or thinking more about adoption?

xxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Blimey Mira - a whole month already?!  I echo BG how the devil are you both? 

I love your idea about making it into a holiday.  I do have loads of friends and family in London. Unfortunately, the mate who would have been my first choice for somewhere to stay (and who has already offered for me to stay with her) is the one who's just announced her pregnancy and I dunno how I'd feel waking up every morning to her pregnant tum with the best will in the world.  I will work on DH tho to get him to spend the last few days in a hotel, but he hated London when he lived there so not sure if I'll be able to convince him that it's a good holiday destination!  In fact, he's more likely to want to stay with the aforementioned mate cos he gets on really well with her and her OH and they're so laid back it's just like being at home 

Oh well we'll see!
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Popsi,

I was told to take DHEA for 4 months.  There's lots of stuff on here about it if you do a search.

Good luck!

Jess xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

I do come on and read but I feel so behind on everything I don't really know where to start!

Sarah and Pesca - Good luck with triggers tonight and lets all hope for juicy eggies on Thursday!  

Mirra - Thats alot of feeding! He must be huge!

Nix - That appointment sounds really positive.  Its always tough when people tell you they are preg, especially if they haven't ut any 'effort' into it like us lot.  But its nice she was thoughtful and worried about your feelings.  Try to focus on all the good things that the dr said.  

Beach - hello treacle.  

Steph -  

Hello to the rest of the girls.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Pesca – Just had my call from Care and I have to do my trigger shot at 1.45am tomorrow morning and so I go down to Theatre at 1.45pm on Thursday. I definitely drew the short straw with those times hey!!What times have you been given?? I’ll be thinking about you and willing those follies to give you some nice eggies     

Alegria – Thanks matey. I think you’ve already answered your own question hun. Sounds to me like you need to put you first for the time being. If you’re in the position where you can manage without you working and you don’t feel that you could share your tx info with your new employer I would chill and just concentrate on what is most important to you 

JAL – Sounds like you’ve had a bum cycle. 300 is by no means the max dose. I am on 450 now.

Beans – What day are you up to with your stimms?? I know exactly what you’re saying about nerves about cycle being cancelled, I was nearly sick on this tx before my 1st scan on Day 6. The curse of having had cycles cancelled. Wishing you loads of luck matey 

Nix – Hiya honey, sounds like you’ve had a very rough week. Sod’s law about your friend delivering that news straight after your appointment. It’s so awful, you are so happy for them but so sad for yourself. Hang in there kiddo, we’ll get there xx

Juicy – What day are you up to on stimms? Do you know when EC will be yet??

Popsi – I’ve been taking DHEA for over a year now (50mg daily) and I haven’t had any side effects. It is recommended that you take the DHEA for at least 4 months before tx.

Beachy   OOOOhhhh yeah sounds good!! Paul and I are maybe thinking about Mexico in November.

Roozie  

Laura – Thanks sweetie xx

Mirra – Time is flying!! Bet you can’t remember what life was like now without your gorgeous baby boy.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- you can't do Mexico you'll be pg with twins by then


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls, i knew you had to take it for 3/4 months prior to tx but i was not sure how long you could then safely stay on it, we are not having any tx just hopig for a natural miracle with it  

Love to everyone, steph, mir, oph, pesca, alegria, laura and the million others my   brain cant cope with lol xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Nix-good luck and keep cheerful.allegra dont want 2 give conflictin advice.i think the treatment is the most important but i feel myself glad 2 go bk 2 work this week after my 3rd bfn.the odds r less 4 over 40 s but u r doin ur best.i am considerin whether or not 2 try or not with reprofit with my own eggs.but mayb i jus delayin the inevitable.i feel excited bout donor eggs,i know it a big thing and not 4 every1.good luck every1 berniex


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Nix-good luck and keep cheerful.allegra dont want 2 give conflictin advice.i think the treatment is the most important but i feel myself glad 2 go bk 2 work this week after my 3rd bfn.the odds r less 4 over 40 s but u r doin ur best.i am considerin whether or not 2 try or not with reprofit with my own eggs.but mayb i jus delayin the inevitable.i feel excited bout donor eggs,i know it a big thing and not 4 every1.good luck every1 berniex


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151190.0


----------

